# معلومة جديدة أستغربها هل تأكدوها ؟



## نجم ثاقب (13 يناير 2007)

تحية عطرة لكم اخواني
معلومة قد أفاد بها أحد الأعضاء , بصراحة لم أكن أعرفها...ولا عيب ان يقول الانسان : (لا أعرف).
العيب أن لا يبحث عن حقائق مثبتة , لكني أستغربها , فهو يبرر لغة انجيل متى بأنها تخاطب اليهود
ولهذه اللغة في وصف الوقائع طابع خاص عن انجيل لوقا مثلا الذي يخاطب اليونانيين الوثنيين .
ولكنني تفاجأت بقوله أن اليهود يعتبرون اليوم يبدأ من لحظة غروب الشمس . فهل هذا مثبت في
دينكم وأكيد ؟
كما أنه يقول بأن اليهود يطلقون الكل على الجزء , فجزء اليوم هو كل اليوم . هل صحيح هذا ؟
وقد قال أن اليوم عند اليهود هو الصباح والمساء بما يعني لديهم النهار أو الليل .
فاذا غابت الشمس فيكون المساء قد حل وبدأ يوم جديد , فأي شىء يحدث في بداية المساء
ولو استمر لحظة فانه يعني الليل كله ؟!!
لاني استغربت هذه المعلومة ارتأيت أن أستوضحها منكم لأتأكد أنها موثقة .
فأضيف لمعلوماتي شيئا جديدا الى جانب اتطلاعاتي على دينكم , فمهم أن أتعرف على قناعاتكم
وما تؤمنون به من مصدر موثوق كهذا القسم الكريم .
فهل لكم أن تفيدوني بصحة ما ذكره أخي المسيحي الذي أعتز به وأصبح بيننا ( عشرة حوار )
" بكسر حرف العين " , ولكم مني كل الاحترام والشكر المسبق , بانتظار ردكم الكريم .
                     مني أطيب الأمنيات لكم

                                      أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Christian Knight (15 يناير 2007)

*نعم ذلك صحيح يا صديقنا*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للرد ....
هكذا أضفت لي معلومة....
أن انجيل متى يخاطب اليهود فيما يفهموه .
فعندما يقول الكتاب ( وعند المساء ) فانه يعني أن الشمس غربت وبدأ يوم جديد .
شكرا لاهتمامكم .....
معلومة جديدة تستحق لجميع المؤمنين بها فهمها وتحليل النصوص بما يوافقها .
لقد كنت أسأل واكتب كل كلمة وأنا واثق أنكم تقرأون ما ترون وتفهمون .
لذا كانت اجابتكم واضحة كما واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا .
وعليه يكون البشير متى قد أبلغكم معلومة هامة وأنتم لم تعرفوها بعد .
فلنرجع لنص انجيل متى اصحاح 27/45 فنقرأ :
( وجاء عند المساء رجل غنى من الرامة اسمه يوسف....)
أتدرون ماذا عمل يوسف بعد أن وصل عند المساء....
يقول متى بانجيله : (...فدخل على بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع ....)
كما قال مرقس اصحاح 15/42 : (فتجاسر ودخل على بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع
, فتعجب بيلاطس أن يكون قد مات , فدعا قائد الحرس وسأله: أمن زمان مات ؟
فلما سمع من القائد سمح ليوسف بجثة يسوع ....)
وأيضا كان مرقس أكثر تفصيلا من متى للأحداث....فقال :
(...فاشترى كفنا ,ثم أنزل الجسد عن الصليب وكفنه ووضعه في قبر محفور في الصخر)
كل هذا حدث....بعد وصول يوسف عند المساء .
أى غربت الشمس ...ومع كل تلك الاحداث من المشي أو الركوب أو السير في
الطريق الى مكان الحاكم , وبعد المحاورة مابين الترحيب وطلب الجسد وتعجب الحاكم
ودعوته لقائد الحرس ليسأله عن حقيقة الأحداث ...ثم الاتجاه الى مكان بيع الاكفان
...وشراء كفن....والقيامة بعملية التكفين ...من أجل وضعه بعد ذلك في قبره !!!!
كل ذلك يؤكد شىء مهم جدا ....
فبناءا على معلومتكم بأن انجيل متى يختلف عن انجيل لوقا ....
حيث متى يوافق فهم اليهود وهم أصل الشعب الذي جاء لهم يسوع ...
كما أجبتم أن اليوم عندهم يبدأ بعد غروب الشمس .
أما لوقا فقد وصف الاحداث كلها ولم يذكر متى وصل يسوع ....
وكونكم تعتبرون كل الاناجيل تشهد بالحق فانه قد وصل بعد غروب الشمس ( عند المساء)
ولكن لوقا عنده اليوم لا يبدأ من غروب الشمس بدليل أن اصحاح 23/54 قال:
( ووضعه في قبر محفور في الصخر , ما دفن فيه أحد من قبل , وكان اليوم يوم التهيئة
للسبت , والسبت كاد يبدأ )
والدليل أن الشمس غربت قبل كل تلك الاحداث عند وصول يوسف ....
فان هناك نسوه رافقن يوسف باتباع جسد يسوع....
وانهن بعد أن رأوا القبر ورأوا كيف وضع الجسد فيه ....
رجعوا وهيأن طيبا وحنوطا ...كل ذلك من وقت  كان بعد الدفن...
وبعد أن وصل يوسف عند المساء...بشهادة البشير متى....
والمساء كما تعلمون عند اليهود هو بعد الغروب ويساوي الليل
فاليوم مقسوم عندهم صباح ومساء أو نهار وليل
لقد هيأ النسوه طيبا وحنوطا....وبعد ذلك كله....
استرحن يوم السبت حسب الشريعة ( كما جاء بانجيل لوقا اصحاح 23/56 )
أي جاء يوسف عند المساء (بعد الغروب) , وحدثت كل تلك الاحداث التي
عرفنا تفصيلها بالتنقل بين الأربعة اناجيل , كل الاحداث حصلت قبل الدفن...
ولأن لوقا عنده اليوم لا يبدأ بعد الغروب ...فان النسوة وجدنا وقتا بعد كل تلك الاحداث
ليهيئن طيبا وحنوطا قبل دخول يوم السبت...الذي كان بدأ عند العبرانيين (اليهود)
عندما قدم يوسف عند المساء قبل فترة , ومما يؤكد أن الغروب قد حدث فعلا
قبل دفن يسوع أن هناك أحداث كثيرة توالت بعد وصول يوسف عند المساء وقبل الدفن.
وبالفعل يكون وصف لوقا يختلف عن متى في تحديد بداية يوم جديد .
لأن انجيل متى يخاطب اليهود بما يفهمونه هكذا تعتبرون شهادته حق
وان كانت مختلفة عن مخاطبة لوقا للوثنيين اليونان .
فعندما يقول لوقا : (وجاء عند المساء رجل غني اسمه يوسف ...)
فانكم كما أجبتم بثقة ومن توثيق كتبكم فانه قد جاء بعد الغروب وبيوم جديد .....
وعندما يصف أحداث حصلت بعد وصوله (عند المساء) .
خاصة أن كل الاحداث التي بعد وصوله وقبل الدفن تؤكد دخول الليل الحالك منذ مدة
بعد وصول يوسف ( عند المساء ) .
ولأن المساء عند اليهود يعني الليل ( بعد الغروب ) ، كما وضحتم ثم أكدتم .
فان أهم معلومة من ذلك كله تؤكد بلا أدنى شك ومن واقع وصف الاحداث
وتأكيدكم على ما سألت فان :

يسوع (حسب انجيل متى ) تم دفنه يوم السبت (بعد المساء أى بعد الغروب)
بل دفن بظلام الليل من واقع تتبع الاحداث منذ لحظة وصول يوسف (عند المساء)
وتوجهه للحاكم , والدخول والحديث اليه ..وأخذ الاذن... والتوجه لشراء كفن...
وشرائه...وانزال الجسد ...وبعد ذلك ازاحة الحجر ودفن الجسد .

هكذا يفهم اليهود اذ يخاطبهم بشهادته بما يفهمونه .
واذا فهم المؤمنين ما يفهمونه اليهود كما تفهمون , فيكون متى لكم أيضا شهادة حق.
لذا فالنص الذي يقول في انجيل متى اصحاح 12/40 :
( فكما بقى يونان ثلاثة أيام بلياليها في بطن الحوت , كذلك يبقى ابن الانسان
ثلاثة أيام بلياليها في جوف الأرض ) .
لقد كلمهم أيضا على قياسات عاداتهم وما يفهمون , المفروض نطق بصدق اذ  تنبأ .
ولكن على ما ورد في نفس الانجيل الذي يخاطب اليهود
من اصحاح 27/57 - 61 فان انجيل متى اذ يؤكد حدوث الدفن ليلا (مساءا بعد الغروب).
أي مع بداية يوم السبت حسب عادات اليهود الذي خاطبهم انجيل متى .
فانه بالمقارنه مع ما قاله وتنبأ يسوع به بانه سيبقى في جوف الأرض ثلاثة أيام بلياليها
فان الاحداث والدفن تجعل الواقع مختلف .
حتى لو افترضنا الكل على الجزء باحتساب مدة مكوث يسوع بالقبر المزعوم .
ومع افتراض أن اليوم عندهم مقسوم الى ليل ونهار ( أو يقابلها تماما) صباح ومساء .
فاحسبوا معي حسب مواقيت اليهود ومتى .
بعد الغروب وبداية يوم السبت ((( تم دفن يسوع))) وعند الغروب التالي ينتهي اليوم الأول.
ويبدأ من ذلك الغروب الثاني يوم الأحد وطوال المدة حتى القيامة المزعومة قبل شروق الاحد
يكون يسوع قد جعلته الكتب بقى في القبر  :
يوم كامل هو السبت وليلة من يوم الأحد ( واذا أردتم اعتبار الليلة جزء تجر الأحد كامل ) .
أي هما على الأكثر يومان كاملان ( حسب نظرية الكل للجزء وتقسيم اليوم لمساء وصباح).
ولن نقول هم يوم ونصف كما هي الحسبة الحقيقية .
مع أن كلمة بلياليها تعني الليل كليل والنهار كنهار ( ولكن ما علينا...نتجاوز...)

مما يعني أن الكتب أنطقت يسوع بشهادة صدق وتنبأ كما ذكرت عن تشبهه بيونان.
وعاد نفس الكتاب ليقر بأن ذلك لم يحدث بتاتا .
ماذا يعني لكم ذلك الوضوح بالتحليل المنطقي .

لم أجيب أنا بملاحظتي من قبل حتى أتأكد بأني فهمتكم كما تؤمنون .
ولكن هل تشعرون أن ما تؤمنون به يجب أن يجعلكم أن تؤمنوا أن دفن
يسوع المزعوم تم يوم السبت بعد الغروب ( ليلا ) .
وان القيامة المزعومة تمت بعد تمام يومان فقط ولن نقول أقل .
هذا ما يدعوكم متى للايمان به .
وأن ما قاله بشأن مدة بقائه وتشبيهه بيونان لم يكن الصدق .
هذا ما يدعوكم متى الايمان به .

وكما قال أيضا مرقس في حسم رهيب وواضح للأمر .
راجع انجيل مرقس اصحاح 10/33 : 
" فقال : ها نحن صاعدون الى اورشليم , وسيسلم ابن الانسان الى رؤساء
الكهنة ومعلمي الشريعة , فيحكمون عليه بالموت ويسلمونه الى حكام غرباء,
فيستهزئون به , ويبصقون عليه ويجلدونه ويقتلونه , و(( بعد )) ثلاثة أيام يقوم" .

لا أعتقد أن كل شعوب الأرض لا تعرف ماذا تعني كلمة ( بعد ) .
وهذه الحاسمة بأن ما قاله لوقا أيضا بأنه في اليوم  الثالث يقوم كان غير صحيح .
الى جانب ما قاله متى على لسان يسوع ثلاثة أيام بلياليها كما يفهم اليهود
غير صحيح , وأن يسوع لم يكن صادقا وليس متنبأ .

هذه النتائج من اجاباتكم الموثقة وحسب ايمانكم وكتبكم .
أردت فقط أن أثبت لكم أن كتبكم تسىء للمسيح حبيبنا ونحن لا نسيىء .
قالت أنه قال بأنه سيقوم لتلاميذه ( تنبأ ) وأعطاهم أعظم تنبؤ يهم حياتهم.
تنبأ وأخبر ثلاث مرات ...وأخبر تلاميذه الذين شاهدوا احيائه للموتى وامنوا...
فهذا السر يجب أن يكون واضحا لهم بأن الذي أحيا غيره سيحيا .
ومع ذلك  اذا طلبت منكم ذكر اسم لتلميذ أو شخص واحد انتظر وعده..لن تجدوا
فاذا امنتم بأن الضربة واعتقال الراعي ستبدد وتجعل كل القطيع يهرب .
فانه بعد أن يهرب سينتظر بفارغ الصبر تحقق النبوءة .
ولكن تجد كل القطيع يتفاجأ ومنهم لم يصدق حتى يرى .
وكأنها مفاجأة لم يتنبأ بها يسوع .
ولكن ما أجده أقرب ويفسر غرابة وقائع النص بان يسوع أصلا ما تنبأ بصلب ولا قيامة.
ربما تنبأ بأنه سيتألم وهذا شي اخر ...ولكنه بلغ الرسالة وعمل المعجزات
ليؤمن الناس بأنه من الله مرسل لكي يعظ اليهود بكلمة الرب .
لقد أتم يسوع كامل ما طلبه الله منه وهذا نص يوحنا اصحاح17/4 :
" أنا مجدتك في الأرض حينما أتممت العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمله , فمجدني الان
يا أبي عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل أن يكون العالم "
ان يسوع أتمم العمل الذي طلبه الله لذلك فهو مجد الله .
وأتمم ليست هي نفسها بمعنى سيتمم...أتمم تخص الانتهاء من الفعل .
لذلك يطلب المسيح أن يمجده الله لتحقق الشرط بأنه انتهى من تمجيد الله ونفذ .
ان يسوع الذي خاف من ان يعلن امره كما تزعمون لليهود حتى يتم الصلب .
فان المنطق يقول أن لا يتخفى بل يتفاخر بالقيامة ...ولكن ظهر لمن يريد فقط .
ولو كان ظهر لاورشليم كلها بحراسة ملائكة لكانت معجزة مفحمة لكل المشككين.
خاصة وأن تلاميذه نفسهم شكوا وهم المؤمنون به وناظروا معجزاته .
مما يجعل نعمة الايمان بالخلاص صعبة التصديق لأنها لم تظهر للجميع .
وكأن يسوع لا يهمه أن يرى الجميع أنه قام ...
فكيف وان تلاميذه شكوا ويطلب منهم أن يكرزوا ويحصدوا لمن لم يرى مثلهم ولم يؤمن!!!
وتنتفي هذه الغرابة منطقيا كما أرى...أنه ظل يتخفى لأنه يريد أن يظن الجميع أنه
المصلوب بالفعل ليتمكن من مقابلة تلاميذه واعطاءهم الوصية بانتظار المعزي
الذي سيتكلم بحقيقة كل ما حدث وسيمجد المسيح .
أيهما أكثر منطقيا بالله عليكم...بكل أدب أسأل واعذروني لمصارحتكم بمنطقية ايماني .
واذا بقيتم على ايمانكم فأنتم أحرار...
ولكني أصلى أن تجيبوا وتحللوا بمنطق ولو بينكم وبين أنفسكم .
فلكم وقتكم لتفكروا بما أراه مما هوليس بمنطق .
وشكرا لأنكم تهبون لنا كل الوقت لتوضيح والرد على كل الشبهات المزعومة بديننا.
فلو كنت مسؤولا عن قسم رد على شبهات اسلامية لأجبت مثلكم .
ولكن هناك الان من يهتم بسماع كامل أسئلتكم وتشكيككم للرد عليها بشمولية.
شكرا لاجابتكم استفساراتنا لنتمكن من تحليل النصوص من واقع ايمانكم وكتبكم.
أشكر لقسم الرد على الشبهات واترك لكم تحليل ماعرضناه من شبهات بمنطق.
كل عام وأنتم بخير
أطيب الأمنيات للمسيحيين الطيبيين والمهذبين والممتثلين بباركوا لاعنيكم .
واعذروني لصراحتي التحليلية .
كل الشكر لاهتمامكم بالرد الواثق مما تؤمنون بأنه موثق لديكم .
لتجعلوني أرجع لكم ما وثقته بمنطق العقل .
عذرا للاطالة التي تهدف لتبيان وايضاح منطق الحق لكل مستويات الفهم .
الخط صغير لأني احترت بين من يطالب بالتكبير واخر بالتصغير .
فرأيت ان الموضوع الطويل يناسبه خط صغير لاختصار المساحة .
عذرا اذا لم أرضي الجميع ,
شكرا للمنتدى الكريم الذي يرد بالنعمة وبالتبشير من أجل التبشير .
ولكم أصدقائي أطيب الأمنيات

                أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Fadie (15 يناير 2007)

اولا لا يوم اليهود يبدأ من شروق الشمس و ليس العكس

ثانيا المسيح بقى فى القبر ليلة الجمعة و السبت باكمله و صباح الاحد

الجزأ من اليوم يعتبر يوم كاملا عند اليهود من الموسوعة اليهودية http://jewishencyclopedia.com/searc...=1&pageNum=1&search=day+and+night&searchOpt=0

انت عايز تقول ايه بقى من اللى انت بتقوله دة؟


----------



## نجم ثاقب (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمشاركتك يا أخfadie
لقد وجهت السؤال لقسم الرد على الشبهات
وأكدوا ان اليوم حسب انجيل متى يبدأ بعد غروب الشمس.
هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام أحد الأعضاء المطلعون .
وأكد لي المسؤول عن قسم الرد على الشبهات بأن اليوم عند اليهود بعد غروب الشمس!!
مؤكدا أن هذا ما خاطبهم به انجيل متى !!!!!!
فمن أين وثقت معلومتك بأن يوم اليهود يبدأ بعد الشروق !!!؟؟؟؟
وشكرا لك على مداخلتك .
أطيب الأمنيات من أخوك النجم الثاقب .


----------



## Christian Knight (15 يناير 2007)

*يا نجم, انت فاهم حاجة من الكلام اللى قلته ده؟؟؟؟؟

انا كل اللى فهمته انك كررت شبهة قديمة جدا بتاعة الثلاث ايام ودى ردينا عليها اكثر من مرة لكن اعيدلك الرد مرة اخرى يا سيدى,...........

لو انا مثلا قلت انى قابلتك من ثلاثة ايام فهل معنى كده انه مضى على لقائنا72ساعة بالضبط؟؟

اكيد لا طبعا ونفس الكلام بالنسبة لمدة وجود المسيح فى القبر فثلاثة ايام هنا لا يقصد بهم72ساعة وانما يقصد بهم انه سيكون فى القبر الجمعة والسبت والاحد وسيقوم الاحد وكما اثبت لك اخونا الفادى فان الجزء من اليوم يعتبر يوما كاملا وده مش عند اليهود فقط انما عند اى حد كما اثبت لك. *


----------



## نجم ثاقب (15 يناير 2007)

أخ Fadie
اذا كانت معلومة أن اليهود يومهم يبدأ من شروق الشمس موثقة .
أي بعكس ما وثق أصدقاؤك المسيحيين بأنها بعد غروب الشمس!!!!
فأحب أن أقول لك أيضا ومع تسليم أن الجزء من اليوم هو كل اليوم .
فان النتيجة واحدة بكل الأحوال....
أنظر كيف أنه باعتماد اليوم هو بعد شروق الشمس تكون النتيجة يومان فقط .
اشراق شمس يوم الجمعة الى ماقبل شروق السبت = يوم واحد كامل .
اشراق شمس يوم السبت الى ما قبل شروق الأحد = يوم واحد كامل .
واحد + واحد = يومان اثنان بالتمام والكمال .
يوم الجمعة تم الصلب المزعوم واخر يوم السبت قبل شروق شمس الأحد تقولون قام.
وقد ورد ذكر أنه يوم الأحد بالخطأ لأن الوقت كان قبل شروق الشمس
فقد كان كاتب الانجيل يعتبر القيامة يجب أن تتم يوم الأحد...ولكنها لم تتم .
وان موعد القيامة مثبتة في انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 20/1 :
( ويوم الأحد جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا , وكان "ظلاما بعد" فرأت
الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر , فأقبلت مسرعة الى سمعان بطرس والتلميذ الاخر
الذي أحبه يسوع , وقالت لهما : أخذوا الرب من القبر ولا نعرف أين وضعوه ).
وذكر أنه يوم الاحد أشبه بمثال رجل نام يوم السبت ليلا وعندما استيقظ ظن
أنه يوم الأحد , وتبين له أنه مخطىء عندما كشف ستار النافذة فوجد أن
الظلام مخيم بعد , فعاد للنوم .
وهكذا...ومن النص....
نجد أن مريم المجدلية رأت الحجر مرفوعا في وقت لم تشرق به الشمس بعد!!
والدليل من نص يوحنا في كلمة : وكان ظلاما بعد .
هذا ما يؤكد أن القيامة حدثت يوم السبت وليس الأحد كما هو مذكور .
وهذا في حال أن اليوم عند اليهود يبدأ بعد شروق الشمس مثلا .
اذا مدة مكوث جسد يسوع بالقبر المزعوم عندكم هي يومان بالتمام والكمال .
شكرا لمداخلتك.
والشكر لكل المسيحيين الحقيقيين الممتثلين بباركوا لاعنيكم والمجيبون بالنعمة.
مع أطيب الأمنيات مني للجميع .

                               أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Christian Knight (15 يناير 2007)

*معلومة مجانية لاخينا النجم الثاقب يعرفها جميع البشر على وجه الارض,........

اليوم يبدأ بعد الساعة الثانية عشر عند منتصف الليل وبالتالى فوصول المريمات للقبر اثناء الظلام لا يعنى ان يوم الاحد لم يكن قد بدأ بعد

يعنى جمعة+سبت+حد=ثلاثة ايام وليس المقصود بهم72ساعة بالتمام والكمال كما وضحت قبلا

وذلك سواء بالتوقيت الرومانى او اليهودى.*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (15 يناير 2007)

أخ Christian Knight
شكرا لتواصلك بالرد
وصدقني نحن فهمنا على بعضنا تماما ....
فأنا قد بعثت لك أول رسالة فيها أن هناك معلومة تقول أن اليوم عند اليهود
يبدأ بعد الغروب , وأن الكل يطلق على جزء اليوم .
فقلت لي بالحرف الواحد : نعم ...هذا صحيح يا صديقنا .
ولكني أراك عدت عن كلامك باتفاقك مع كلام أخونا Fadie
مع أنه يتكلم بشىء معاكس لما أكدته لي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تؤكد لي أن يوم اليهود يبدأ بعد الغروب!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم توافق Fadie أن اليوم يبدأ بعد الشروق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل عندك شروق الشمس هو نفس وقت غروبها!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كيف توافق على شىء ثم تنسحب لضده ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
لقد كان جوابك لي رسميا ومن واقع ايمانك الموثق.....
لا أعرف الان بماذا أنت تؤمن بالضبط ؟
هل يوم اليهود يبدأ قبل شروق الشمس ؟؟؟؟
أم يوم اليهود يبدأ بعد غروب الشمس ؟؟؟؟؟كما أكدت لي فانه بعد الغروب يبدأ!!!
القضية ليست الكل الذي يطلق على جزء اليوم .
القضية تحديد بدء اليوم.....
أنت أكدت لي بأول رد أنه بعد الشروق .....
والان تنكر ذلك!!!!
رسالتي الاولى واضحة جدا وكررت بها أكثر من مرة موضوع بداية اليوم بعد الغروب.
فأكدت لي أنها بعد الغروب...أنا لا أناقش موضوع الكل الذي يطلقونه على الجزء!!!!!!
ان سؤالي هذا كان لأثبت لك أن يسوع وضوه بالقبر عند المساء بعد الغروب
بل وكانت الدنيا ليلا لأن من طلب جسده ودفنه جاء عند المساء (بعد الغروب يهوديا).
بدليل جريان الاحداث بعد وصوله من توجهه للحاكم والمحاورة والاذن له
وتوجهه لشراء كفن....ثم القيام بعملية تكفينه ...وازاحة الحجر...ثم أخيرا دفنه!!!!
فاذا كان وصل يوسف الذي دفنه عند المساء . وكنت قد أكدت لي أن اليوم عند اليهود
هو عبارة عن نهار وليل أو مايقابله صباح ومساء , اذا الليل (بعد الغروب ) = المساء .
راجع رسالتي الاولى التي وافقت عليها سيادتك معلقا : هذا صحيح يا صديقنا !!!!
فاذا كان يوسف وصل عند المساء...فحسب موافقتك فانه وصل عند الغروب (ليلا يهوديا).
واذا كانت أحداث جرت أيضا بعد وصوله وذلك قبل دفن يسوع ......
فان ذلك يؤكد أن مدة بقاء يسوع بالقبر هي يومان فقط السبت + الأحد (هل فهمت؟)
لأنه وحسب موافقتك أن يوم اليهود يبدأ بعد الغروب وموافقتك أن المساء عند اليهود
يقابله الليل ( أى بعد الغروب ) . هذا ما كتبته أنا لك ورددت : هذا صحيح يا صديقنا .
لذا فبما أن يوسف وصل عند المساء ومر وقت حدثت به أحداث قبل دفن يسوع....
فيكون يسوع مدفون بعد الغروب بكل تأكيد أى يوم السبت وليس الجمعة .
هذا لانك وافقت على سؤال رسالتي فأكدت لي ان يوم اليهود يبدأ بعد الغروب 
فكل ما جاء برسالتي رددت انت عليه بالحرف الواحد : هذا صحيح ياصديقنا !!!!!!!!!!
وبناءا على بعد الغروب الذي أكدته من البدء فان مكث يسوع المزعوم في القبر
هو يوم السبت كاملا + يوم الأحد كامل (كمال الأحد بناءا على أن الكل هو الجزء)!!!!
هل فهمت الان ياصديقي ما فهمته أنت واكدت لي عليه سابقا ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

أما اذا وافقت أيضا على كلام Fadie والذي قال أن اليوم يبدأ بعد شروق الشمس!!!!
فان النتيجة أيضا يومان كاملان ولكن الأيام هي الجمعة والسبت كاملان(وليس الأحد).
وقد وضحت له لماذا ليس الأحد كما هو مذكور....
حيث ان يوحنا عندما ذكر أنه يوم الأحد ما انتبه أن الشمس لم تشرق بعد في روايته
فالمجدلية حضرت باكرا الى القبر وكان فارغا وكان الظلام مازال مخيما بعد .
هذا الجزء الخاص بالظلام الذي لم يعلن الشروق , نجده في يوحنا اصحاح 20/ 1
اذ يشهد بما هو نصه :
"ويوم الأحد (وهو ليس الأحد) ...جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا , وكان ظلام بعد
فرأت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر...."
هو يشهد أنه كان الظلام ( أى الشمس لم تشرق بعد ) .
لذا يسوع حسب شهادة كتبكم يكون قد قام قبل الشروق أي قبل يوم الأحد .
فيكون مكث بالقبر حسب نظرية Fadie  يومان أيضا هما الجمعة والسبت .
لذا فما كتبته أنا كان واضحا وكان واضحا أنك فهمته تماما بقولك: هذا صحيح يا صديقنا.
والان اراك تفهمني أنك لم تفهمني وتؤكد أن اليوم يبدأ بعد الشروق !!!!!!!!!!!!!
عموما ....شروق أو غروب النتيجة واحدة يومان بالتمام والكمال بشهادة النصوص .
وسأجد لك العذر لتراجعك .
انسى الموضوع ياصديقي .
المهم شكرا لتواصلك وردودك .
تحية لكل من ردوا بالنعمة والتهذيب .
تحية لكل المسيحيين الحقيقيين الممتثلين بباركوا لاعنيكم .
تحية وشكر لقسم الرد على الشبهات الذي يرد بالنعمة .
شكرا للمنتدى الكريم وجميع المشاركين المهذبين .
والدعاية لغيرهم بالهداية .
أطيب الأمنيات مني للجميع .

                              أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## نجم ثاقب (15 يناير 2007)

ولم يبقي لي الان اللا أن أشكرك .
أما بالنسبة للمعلومة المجانية وهي اخر مخرج عصري .
فهي لا تهمنا عندما يقوم انجيل متى بمناقشة اليهود بالذات ...
فالكل يؤكد أن متى قد خاطب اليهود بما يفهمونه ......
ويسوع أول ماتكلم كلم العبرانيين واليهود وتلاميذه الذين لم يكونوا رومان .
فما دخل جميع البشر المعاصرون أو الرومانيون الذين ماكانوا يستطيعون
تحديد الساعة تمام الثانية عشرة ليلا بعكس ما كان واضحا للقدماء
بداية الشروق والغروب .
عموما يا أخي Christian Knight
انسى الموضوع.....فاني أشعر بأن الحوار خرج عن جدية ورسمية الحوار المسؤول .
مع احترامي طبعا لشخصك الكريم .
ويكفي تبريرات واهتم بالرد على الاخرين .
ولا تشغل بالك ...اقبلني صديق.
أدعوك أن تفكر بحوارنا كله بينك وبين نفسك ولا تجيبني ...
بل أجب نفسك بمنطق ...
أما انا فقد وجدت أن الموضوع هذا بالذات انتهى .
ولا يبقى لي اللا شكر جهودك وتواصل ردودك .
متمنيا لك حظا طيبا بحياتك .
أطيب وأصدق الأمنيات لكم جميعا .

                         أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Christian Knight (15 يناير 2007)

*العفو اخينا النجم الثاقب وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن كلامى وكلام الاخ فادى فكلام الاخ فادى هو الاصح وكما ذكرت لك قبلا ان اليوم لا يبدأ عند شروق الشمس وانما يبدأ بعد الساعة الثانية عشر بعد منتصف الليل وبالتالى فالمريمات ذهبن للقبر يوم الاحد وليس يوم السبت كما زعمت حضرتك واعتقد ان من اعلم منى ومنك فى هذا الامر هو القديس يوحنا كاتب الانجيل المعاصر لحياة السيد المسيح والذى كتب انه يوم الاحد فاعتقد انه من المضحك ان ياتى شخص بعدها بالفى عام ويقول لا لم يكن يوم الاحد
وبذلك يكون الموضوع انتهى من طرفى ايضا

سلام المسيح معاك اخينا النجم الثاقب*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (15 يناير 2007)

ملاحظة وبعدها تصبح على خير :
لا تنسى أنك قد وافقت على أن اليوم يبدأ مع غروب الشمس (راجع ردودك)!!!
وتراجعت ووافقت بعدها أنه يبدأ بعد الشروق أيضا . (راجع ردودك )!!!!!!
واخرها تضبط الاحداث على ساعة القرن الواحد والعشرين كمخرج .
وأنا أتحدى ان كان أحد في ذاك الزمن استيقظ من النوم ليعرف اذا كانت
قد دقت الساعة تمام الثانية عشرة !!!!!!
ولكن الشروق والغروب أمرا واضحا لعصر لم يكن يملك ساعات كساعتنا الحديثة .
وأسهل ....أليس كذلك ....
أهم من كل هذا الذي أوصلتنا له ....
فتذكر اني عندما كتبت لكم أول رسالة بالموضوع ماذا ذكرت فيها أنا ....
لقد كان الموضوع يخص المفردات التي وردت في انجيل متى
والتي خاطب يسوع اليهود فيها بما يفهمونه .
وكل التراجم سواء كانت يونانية أو صينية ستنقل بامانة ما قاله
يسوع بأمانة لليهود ...موضوعنا انجيل متى ....
وليس ما نعرفه حسب ساعات يومنا هذا , كما يعرفها كل العالم !!!!!!
أوضح ذلك لترى لماذا أنا أنهيت الموضوع .
بصراحة لأني أحسست منك أنك غير جدي بردودك برغم أنك تمثل
قسم رسمي وهام للرد على الشبهات .
أفهمت الان احساسي يا صديقي ...
فقط وضحت لكى تضع نفسك مكاني وتراجع كل ردودك .
واحكم على نفسك بنفسك .
فالتكلم بالحق واعتماد الحق رهن لغة العقل والمنطق .
وليس برد بأنفسنا أو على غيرنا نقول به : ذلك صحيح .
ومرة أخرى حظا موفقا في ردود أخرى .
ولكن في المرات القادمة
قبل ان ترفق في ردودك تلك الصورة لترد على مسلم.
اعلم وتذكر انك ترد بالنعمة وليس بمحاولة جرح مشاعر الغير .
أما أنا فبالنسبة لي فصورة نبينا الحبيب تختلف عما تعرضونه للتشويه .
لذا فتجاوزت عن الموضوع وكأنك تقصد شخصا اخر , لانه بالنسبة لي شخص اخر.
ولكن من أجلك أنت أنصحك اذا أردت الرد بالنعمة .
فتذكر أن النعمة هي أن تبارك لاعنيك .
وأنا لم ألعنك لأستحق أن تحاول جرح مشاعري بحبيب على قلبي .
لذا سامحك الله وغفر لك .
ولك مني دعاء الخير والهداية يا Christian Knight 
أطيب الأمنيات لك وللجميع .

                       أخوك / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Christian Knight (15 يناير 2007)

*اخينا النجم الثاقب

انا وضحت لك ان كلام اخى الفادى هو الاصح ولا عيب فى الاعتراف بخطئى لكن من الواضح انك انت انت ترى انه من العيب الاعتراف بخطئك بعد ان ردينا على شبهتك بخصوص الثلاثة ايام.

وانت تقول اننى ضبطت الاحداث على ساعة القرن الواحد والعشرين كمخرج, وهذا تعبير خاطىء تماما يدل على جهل تاريخى فالساعة التى تسميها ساعة القرن الواحد والعشرين اى نظام الاربعة وعشرون ساعة لليوم الواحد ونظام ال365يوم بالسنة وضعه الرومان وكان مستخدما وقت المسيح وليس نظاما حديثا

وقد وقعت فى خطا تاريخى اخر عندما زعمت انهم لم يكونوا يستطيعون تحديد الوقت بدقة فى ذلك الوقت وقد القى صديق مسلم نفس هذه الشبهة فى منتدى اخر وستجد الرد عليه بالادلة هنا
http://copts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1959

فهل مازلت مصرا على انهم يومان وليسوا ثلاثة؟؟؟

ردك على هذا السؤال سيحدد اذا ما كنت ممن يتحاورون للاستفادة او من يجادلون لمجرد الجدل وصدقنى ليس من العيب ان تعترف بخطئك وحتى ان كنت لا تريد ان تعترف فلا مشكلة لكن لا تكرر نفس الكلام بعد ان تم الرد عليه بل حتى انك اضفت الى الكلام اخطاء تاريخية والتى قمت بالرد عليها فى هذه الرسالة وكأنك تحاول اثبات الخطا بخطا مثله.*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (16 يناير 2007)

انت بتتكلم جد....
ماسك الموضوع من ديله ليه ....
أنا مش بقول عنظام ال 24 ساعة واللا غيره .
أنا بقول ان الناس في الزمان بتاع المسيح لو كانوا نايمين وصحيم
مش ممكن يقدروا يحددوا هيه الساعة قبل ال12 واللا بعد كده .
وبقولك ان اللي كان الأسهل لهم الشروق والغروب عشان يحددوا
بداية اليوم ونهايته ....ده عشان تحديد بداية اليوم بس .
مع ان ده ما كانش موضوع مشاركتي أبدا من أصله !!!!
راجع حضرتك ردودك اللي كنت بتجاوبها بثقه....
أمال كنت ليه بتجاوبني على ان اليوم هوه فعلا من بداية الغروب .
سؤال .......ممكن تجاوبني لما تبقى بتتكلم ومسؤوليتك ترد عالشبهة....
وترد اتوافق ان اليوم بيبدأ من بداية الغروب....
معناه ايه....فسرلي ...اوعا تقوللي معناه انك مش موافق!!!!!!!!!!
وبتتراجع ليه عن ده كله وتقوللي ان كلام الاخ فادي هوه الصح
وتوافقه ان بداية اليوم بيبدأ من بداية الشروق.......
حاجه اتجنن....
هوه انتم كده بتردوا على الشبهات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مره اتقوللي أيوه صحيح اليوم عند اليهود بيبدأ مع الغروب....
وبعدين تشوف ردي وحجتي....
وتتراجع وتقوللي لأ ده يومهم بيبدأ مع بداية الشروق !!!!!!!!!!
بزمتك ده كلام ترد فيه على شبهه بالنعمة ....
لا يا سيدي النعمه هيه العقل ...ما تستخفش في العقول!!!
والنعمه بريئة من ردود زي كده غريبة....
وبعد كده تشوف ردي التاني ...
تقوللي اليوم بيبدأ من الساعة 12 في الليل , والناس كلها عارفه!!!!!
ايوه طبعا عارفه ياسيدي وكمان عارفه فيه حاجة مختلفه بزمن يسوع!!!!
الله يسامحك بس....بالزمه ده كلام ....!!!!!!!!!
وتروح تقوللي كلام أنا عارف انه ده تبريركم اللي كنتو فاهمينه
ان العد هوه جمعه وسبت وحد ......
مانا عارف انكم بتقولو كده ......
مع اني مرقس بيقول انه ((بعد))) ثلاثة أيام حيقوم !!!!!!!!!!!
شوف كده مرقس اصحاح 10/34  بينك وبين نفسك .
هوه في اليوم الثالث يقوم...زيها تبقا بعد تلات أيام حيقوم!!!!!!!
دي حتى ما تنفعش على ساعة 12 في الليل كمان !!!!!!
احنا من اصله مالنا ومال الساعه دي ....
انت كنت بتجاوب بشروق الشمس وغروبها ايه بس اللي حصل ؟!
كنت بتأكد الغروب ...
وبعدين بتقوللي الشروق....
واخرتها اتخللي اليوم بيبدأ من الساعه 12 زي أيامنا .
انت مش ملاحظ انك ما بتجاوبش في الموضوع .
ازا كان ردي وحجتي همه السبب...
ما تنساش ان أصل السؤال والكلام والتأكيد بتاعك
كان ان انجيل متي بيخاطب اليهود ومواقيتهم
مش مواقيت الرومان....
شفت حضرتك بقيت بتجاوب بعيد أوي عن السؤال اللي
أصلا جاوبته وأكدت فيه على اجابتك ....؟؟؟!!!!
اعيد وافكرك.....
احنا كنا بنقول ان انجيل متى كان بيوصف كلام يسوع لليهود
زي ما قاله تمام بزمانه....وهوه بيخاطب اليهود ......
عشان كده كنت حضرتك فاهم السؤال صح وبتجاوب عليه
انه بعد الغروب....عشان اليهود بيفهمه اليوم كده.....
فلما يقوللهم أنا قاعد تلات أيام....
بيكون عارف ايه اليوم عند اليهود.....علشان يفهموا...حاجه بالعقل.
زي ما واحد بررلي ان الحراميه الاتنين اللي اتصلبوا
مع يسوع قال عنهم البشير متى انهم عايروه
لكن انجيل لوقا اللي بيخاطب الوثنيين قال ان واحد
عاير والتاني لأ....
وقاللي ان انجيل متى كان بيخاطب اليهود .
واليهود ما بيفصلوش بالمفرد ..... بيتكلموا بالجمع!!!!!!
عشان كده انت لما بتجاوب عن نصوص متى
بتاخد بداية اليوم زي ما كانت عندهم
عالشمس ( سواء شروق واللا غروب ) !!!!!!!
ده أصل السؤال ياباشا.....
انت نسيت واللا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
راجع كده ردودك من الأول...واسأل روحك ليه
التذبذب ده اللي حصل معاك بمراحل اجاباتك ....
ونخللي غيرنا يحكم .....
قوم ياشيخ نام....
تصبح على خير ....
كفايه تستخف بعقلي.....
الله أعلم حتوصلني فين ....
اوعا ترد حاجه.....
راجع ردك الاولاني الأول.......
حتعرف ان جوابك ده ابتاع الساعه 12 مالوش دعوه خالص بالموضوع!!!!
ربنا يهديك بس ....
ما بقيتش مع ردك الاولاني ....اللي أكدته ...
وما بقتش مع فادي ......اللي أكدته ....
كان اللي جاوبني كزا شخص متخانقين ...مش انت!!!!
قوم بأه تصبح على خير.....
تقدر دلوقتي اتبص بساعتك ....
الموضوع دلوقت مختلف.....
مع أطيب تمنياتي .
شوف ردودك تعرف احنا كنا فين من أصله....


أنا مستغرب من ردك وصل لحد فين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يحكم غيرنا ونشوف ....


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*يا اخونا العزيز النجم انت متنرفز ليه؟؟؟

وبعدين انت جاى تقوللى انى كان المفروض اكون متاكد من ردودى قبل ان ارد على شبهة وده كلام مضبوط تماما لكن اللى حصل انى افتكرت انى امام شخص بيسال سؤال استفهامى وانك حالة شاذة من المسلمين لكن اتضح انى طلعت غلطان وانك زى بقية المسلمين لا غرض لك سوى القاء الشبهات.

وكمان لاحظت انك لسه مصمم على الخطا التاريخى بتاع ان الناس لم يكونوا يستطيعون تحديد الوقت بدقة فى ايام المسيح مع انى رديت على هذه المعلومة المغلوطة وجبتلك الرابط اللى فيه الرد, فلماذا المكابرة والتصميم على الخطا؟؟
ولا هو حضرتك بالعافية عاوز تخليها قبل الساعة12عشان تبقى الشبهة على مزاجك ويبقى الانجيل غلطان؟؟؟

هو المسلم كده لما ميعرفش يثبت رايه يقوم يمشيها عافية

تصبح على خير اخى وربنا يرشدك لطريقه*


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*من عبارات الانجيل:

Mat 28:1  وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. 


Mar 16:1  وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ حَنُوطاً لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ. 
Mar 16:2  وَبَاكِراً جِدّاً فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ. 

Luk 24:1  ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ. 

Joh 20:1  ٍوَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِراً وَالظّلاَمُ بَاقٍ. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعاً عَنِ الْقَبْرِ. 


من عبارات النجم الثاقب:

لم يكن يوم احد.

نشكرك كثيرا يا رب على انك بعد الفى عام ارسلت لنا النجم الثاقب ليوضح لنا الخطأ الذى وقع فيه الرسل الذين عاصروا السيد المسيح (لاحظوا معى ان الاربعة وقعوا فى نفس الخطا من وجهة نظر النجم الثاقب) حينما اعتقدوا انه يوم احد فجاء النجم الثاقب بعد الفى عام من تجسد المسيح ليوضح لنا انه لم يكن يوم احد.


اشكرك يا رب على نعمتى المسيحية والعقل*


----------



## لوله (16 يناير 2007)

> وبعدين انت جاى تقوللى انى كان المفروض اكون متاكد من ردودى قبل ان ارد على شبهة وده كلام مضبوط تماما لكن اللى حصل انى افتكرت انى امام شخص بيسال سؤال استفهامى وانك حالة شاذة من المسلمين لكن اتضح انى طلعت غلطان وانك زى بقية المسلمين لا غرض لك سوى القاء الشبهات.



انا فهمت من هذا الرد
انكم تعطون كل واحد كلام من عندكم
ياخي قبل ان تصدر ردود في دينكم تاكد منها 
لان لامجال في الخطى بخصوص الدين وخاصه لو كانت اجابه صريحه منك 
ولم حتى تشكك فيها 



> نعم ذلك صحيح يا صديقنا


.
فلو كان مسيحيا من سالك هذا السوال 
ماذا يكون موقفك




فعلا فعلا الحمد الله على نعمة الاسلام 
وبارك الله فيك اخي  نجم ثاقب 
على اسلوب الذي بداته بتسال  واضح وصريح 
لتاكد من المعلومة قبل ان تذكر لهم المعلومة 

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## نجم ثاقب (16 يناير 2007)

انك ياصديقي ليس فقط أجبت ثلاثة اجابات مختلفة .
لكنك نسيت بالأصل أنك ترد من خلال قسم الرد على الشبهات .
بدليل أنك تستغرب أن نلقي فيه الشبهة ....
أنلقيها في قسم اخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان مهمتك كانت ياعزيزي الرد على الشبهة ...
 ولذلك أنا أذكرك أن يسوع خاطب اليهود من معلمي الشريعة
والفريسيين حين قال أنه سيبقى في القبر المزعوم
ثلاثة أيام بلياليها...
لقد فصل ....ثلاثة أيام...وأضاف بلياليها ....
ومع ذلك أخذت بتبريركم الأول الواثق :
قلتم مبررين من كتبكم والتاريخ وايمانكم ما يلي :
أن اليوم عند اليهود يبدأ بعد غروب الشمس !
أن الكل يطلق على الجزء من اليوم !
أن الليل عندهم يعني المساء والنهار يعني عندهم الصباح !
وعندما أثبت لكم أن هذا الكلام يبيت يسوع في قبره المزعوم
يوم ونصف وجعلتها أنا يومان كاملان بموجب البند الثاني
الذي يقول أن الكل يطلق على الجزء .
وعندها وجدتك أنت الذي تأتي بجديد بعد ألفين عام 
لتقول أن كل البنود صحيحة عدا البند الأول .
موافقا بذلك الأخ فادي بأن اليوم يبدأ بعد الشروق !!!!!!!!!!!
وأتيتم برابط يثبت ذلك ....وما أكثر الروابط
لقد بعث لي أول صديق رد بأن اليوم يبدأ بعد الغروب برابط أيضا .
وعقب مشارك اخر مسيحي : ليباركك الرب ...شكرا لتعبك يا فلان!!!!
وأضاف لقد كنت سأرد بنفسي ولكنك (بما معناه) أفحمت .
هذا رد الذين يؤمنون بأن اليوم يبدأ بعد الغروب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يأتون بدلائل نصوص يهودية وروابط لكي يقنعوننا !!!!!!!
اذا كنت نموذجا بأن ما تأتون به لاقناع الغير لا يقنعكم
بدليل نفيك لهذا كله وما أثبتوه أنه موثق منذ ألفي عام!!!!
والذهاب لرأي معاكس بأن اليوم يبدأ بعد الشروق...
وأيضا برابط ....وثقة ....وايمان مطلق !!!!!!!!!!
أعرفت من منا يأتي بجديد ؟؟؟؟
أنت أتيت بجديد بثلاثة اجابات مختلفة خلال نصف ساعة فقط !!!!!!
احكموا يا عالم ....يا أصحاب العقول !!!!!!!!!!!
ألسنا في قسم الرد على الشبهات ؟؟؟لماذا يستغرب من يرد فيه
أننا نعرض شبهات بقسم الشبهات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!(راجعوا رده)!!!!
من الذي يأتي بكل جديد متناقض بفترة قياسية غير مسبوقة !!!!
أليس هو من رد علينا بقسم الشبهات داخل هذا المنتدى الكريم !!!
الذي قال لي أن فلان أعلم مني فغير رأيه...وعندما وجد ردا مني
تبرأ من كل ما قاله ...ليضيف معلومة معروفة أن اليوم يبدأ بعد
الساعة 12 ليلا .
حسنا خذ هذه : عندما نقول بعد الساعة 12 ليلا .
ماذا تعني لك كلمة : (بعد ) ....طبعا كل العالم يعرف .
والان ....هل تعرف تفسير كلمة (بعد) الواردة في انجيل مرقس اصحاح 10/34:
(...فيستهزئون به , ويبصقون عليه ويجلدونه ويقتلونه وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم ) .
طبعا كلنا نعرف معنى كلمة ( بعد ) وهنا تعني بلا شك رابع يوم
أي تتخطى كل رودك بعد الغروب + بعد الشروق + الساعة 12 ليلا .
ولعلمك الانجيل الذي بين يدي هو من اصدار دار الكتاب المقدس في الشرق الأوسط
وقد تم ترجمته بعناية وتدقيق : الترجمة العربية المشتركة من اللغة الأصلية .
ماذا لديك الان من رد أو رابط جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تقول لي ساخرا أنك تشكرني لأنني أتيت بجديد رغم أن ما تؤمنون به
جاء من رسل وتلاميذ عاصروا المسيح .
وهذا كلام مغلوط ....
لم يكتب متى ولا مرقس ولا لوقا ولا يوحنا انجيلا مما كتب .
بل كتبه اخرون .....اخرون لم يعاصروا المسيح ....
تقولون تلاميذه ....أو غيرهم .....هم لم يكتبوا هذه الاناجيل التي
بين أيديكم في زمن المسيح ؟
واليك أكبر مثال بأن كلامك غير صحيح بأن اعتمادكم للكلام يأتي
احتراما لمن عاصروا المسيح ....
هذا بولس ...زعم أن يسوع ظهر له بالطريق .....
أضاف ما أضاف حتى أصبح مشمولا بالعهد الجديد كأساس !!!!!
أعطني شاهد واحد كان معه يثبت أن المسيح كلمه وباركه !!!!
على أي أساس ضمنتوه بالعهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟
وهو يقول قصة هو الوحيد الشاهد عليها !!!!!!!!!
أهو فرض عليكم ذلك الوجود المتميز له من موقف هو شاهده الوحيد !!!!
ثم لتعرف السبب بالمشاركة التي شاركتها بالأصل .
فقد كانت لتبرير أحد المشاركين وبتصفيق من اخوانه المسيحيين
لأنه بنظرهم أحسن التبرير .
حيث قلت له أن انجيل متى وانجيل مرقس قد قالا أن اللصان المصلوبان
الى جانب يسوع عايراه .
بينما يسوع قال لواحد من اللصين : ستكون معي في الفردوس لأنه
لم يعاير مثل الاخر .
فقلت له أن كتبكم هي التي تجعل المسيح غير صادق وخداع وهذا
ما يجرح مشاعرنا لأنكم تصدقون كتبكم .
فسألته : لماذا كذبت اناجيل متى ومرقس ما شهده لوقا لوعد يسوع
أن لص واحد هو بالفردوس لأنه لم يعاير بينما أن متى ومرقس
قالا أن الاثنان عايراه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لهذا أجابني أن انجيل متى يخاطب اليهود .....
انظر تغيرت كل الحقائق والواقع الذي نفهمه والسبب كما قال لي
أن انجيل متى يخاطب فيه يسوع اليهود .
واليهود يطلقون الكل على الجزء....
ومع ذلك رددت عليه بعدم واقعية ذلك التبرير ( بامكانك الدخول للاطلاع 
على الموضوع ضمن زاوية مشاركاتي ) .
ولأنه برر نفس الشىء لموضوع الثلاث أيام .
قمت بسؤالك ...فقلت لي بالحرف الواحد : هذا صحيح يا صديقنا !!!!
فوافقت أن يوم اليهود يبدأ بعد الغروب .......
واني وجدت أنكم تصفقون لبعضكم وتباركون بعض دون موضوعية .
بدليل أنك أجبت أول الأمر جوابا واثقا ضمن قسم الرد على الشبهات
وعدت عن اجابتك وتبنيت رأيا مختلفا تماما .
والأدهى أن حتى الذي أكدته تراجعت عنه لشىء مختلف تماما .....
وفي كل مرحلة متناقضة نجد روابط ومباركة من اخوان لكم .
ياصديق ....
تقول لي أني أغير ما جاء قبل ألفي عام .
حسنا ...دع ما جاء قبل ألفي عام كما هو , وفسر لي لماذا
انجيل متى ومرقس اللذان شهدا لكم أن اللصان المصلوبان عايرا يسوع
يكذبان انجيل لوقا الذي شهد بأن لص واحد فقط عاير ولاخر لم يعاير ؟!!!
هل يعرف أصلا من اعتمد الأربع أناجيل لكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا هؤلاء الأربعة وغيرهم لا ؟؟؟؟؟
تجد في نفس الانجيل : في اليوم الثالث يقوم وأيضا تجد بعد ثلاث أيام !!!
تجد شهادة متى ومرقس في اللصان المصلوبان معكسة لشهادة لوقا !!!!
فهل لك أن تفهم ذلك أولا قبل أن ترد من قسم الرد على الشبهات .
لتغير أنت أيضا اجاباتك بتناقض خلال أقل من نصف ساعة ذلك لأني
أرد عليك بحجة في كل مرة , ثم تتهمني بأني أغير بما جاء قبل ألفي عام؟!
 ترد باستهزاء ....وانا أرد بأدب بأن سبب تخبطك وتذبذبك هو أن ما تطلب
أن أستشهد به فيه قصة قد تلفت نظر طفل صغير ليسألك عن الاختلاف...
وهي قصة اللصان المصلوبان بين متى ومرقس من جهة ولوقا من جهة أخرى .
لن ندخل بتفسير أو بيان أو معنى أو حكمة أو قواعد لغة انها قصة القاضي
في محكمتها يمكن أن يكون طفلا بريئا وليس عالم يأتي لك بتفاسير وعلوم .
لا أريد أن تبرر أي شىء فقط برر هذه القصة لملاحظة أطفالكم البريئة !!!
نحن الان في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول العهد القديم والجديد .
والملاحظة بخصوص اللصان المصلوبان لا تحتاج علماء تفسير كما هو حال
شبهاتكم حول ديننا ...اتركوا أمر ذلك لقسم الرد على شبهات حول الاسلام
ولكني الان أتيت لهذا القسم عندما علمت استعدادكم التام لتردوا بالنعمة .
لذا أرجو عدم الدخول بمواضيع جانبية للتراشق .
فقط انصفوا من جاء لقسم الرد على الشبهات لديكم فنال ردودا كهذه !!!!
فاذا كنت أنت يا Christian Knight مقتنعا بردك .
ومقتنعا بعادتكم التصفيق لبعضكم ومباركة بعضكم وتشجيع بعضكم دون فهم .
فالباقي عندك بعد كل ما قلته ....
لذلك اريد منكم الرد بالنعمة وليس السخرية وبامتثال لباركوا لاعنيكم .
أرجوكم اقرؤا جيدا وبمنطق ....وافهموا بمنطق العقل ودون تعصب .
اذا كان جوابكم أمامنا لا بد ان يكون هكذا ...وبتصفيق ومباركة اخوانكم
وعرض الروابط ....لأنكم أمامنا .
فدعوا الجواب لأنفسكم ...وأطلب من كل أصحاب الحق والايمان والمنطق
أن يحكموا بكافة الردود ....ليعرفوا كيف كان السؤال والى ماذا أوصلني
الرد ...وكيف تغيرت كل القناعات بسرعة فائقة ...مع اني بقيت مهاودا
لكل جواب حتى لو ناقض ما قبله ...طالعوا ثم احكموا ....
من منا يغير ما جاء قبل ألفي عام .
مع احترامي للجميع .
وعدم قفل باب هذا الموضوع ....
حتى يظهر الحق ...ألستم أبناء الحق .
فهيا احكموا اذا .....
مع أطيب التمنيات للجميع.

         أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## نجم ثاقب (16 يناير 2007)

أخي Christian Knight
تسألني ( ليه متنرفز )
هذه حالة نادرة عندي
والسبب ....غيرة على قسم رد على شبهات يستخف هكذا بالعقول .
كنت ستعجبني أكثر لو تفحصت حجتي وسكت .
فالرد لا يكون لأجل الرد...بل من منطق عقل .
ولأنك لم تكن كذلك فبامكانك عند مراجعة ردودك
أن تعرض فيلما لترى كيف أسميت على نفسك
التناقض بتسرع لا مثيل له .
وكأن الذي جوابني ...هم ثلاث أشخاص ( مش طايقين بعض )
...يعني لم تكن مواقفك وتبريرك الثلاث يوافق رد شخص واحد
يجيب في قسم الرد على الشبهات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وشكرا لاصرارك على التواصل
متمنيا لك التوفيق في المرات القادمة ....
تمنياتي الطيبة للجميع
داعيا الله لكم الخير والهداية.

                           أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## نجم ثاقب (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك أخت لوله
ملاحظتك اضافة ورد واقعي .
شكرا لمداخلتك .
واقبلي مني الاحترام و تمنياتي لك دوام التوفيق .

                أخوك / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Fadie (16 يناير 2007)

مشرف الرد على الشبهات مين؟

انا مشرف الرد على الشبهات انت بتكلم مين؟و مين اللى قالك ان اليوم يبدأ بغروب الشمس؟أتنى بالتوثيق الذى تدعيه اولا

ثانيا انت عاوز ايه بالظبط انا شايفك تايه

قلنا من قبل المسيح بقى فى القبر ليلة الجمعة و السبت بأكمله و فجر الاحد و قلنا ان جزأ اليوم لدى اليهود هو يوم كامل و وثقنا ذلك من الموسوعة اليهودية نفسها

حدد سؤالك يا استاذ ولا اريد كلام كثير ضع سؤالك بوضوح و اختصار لأنى حتى الان لا اعرف ما سؤالك بالتحديد؟


----------



## نجم ثاقب (16 يناير 2007)

أهلا أخ فادي وتشرفنا ...
اذا أنت الذي تمثل الرد بالنعمة وبالصبر وليس غيرك .
معذرة لأني لم أكن أعرفك ...
اليك أسئلتي وردي :
أولا : اذا كنت أنت المسؤول في قسم الرد على الشبهات , لماذا اعتمدت
       رد أخ اخر ليضيع وقتي بثلاث أجوبة متناقضة !!!!!!!!!
       هذا القسم حساس جدا ويمثل درع الدين , لماذا تترك لكل من أراد  
       أن يحل محلك ويجيب بقسم المفروض أن عليه رقابة .
ثانيا : أما الذي قال لي أن اليوم بعد غروب الشمس يبدأ .
        هو حبيبي وصديقي العضو Avada Cadavara (عضو شغااااال)
        ورد مشجعا له الصديق المهذب *s.o.g* ( عضو واخد حقه )
        لقد عقب على رد الأخ Avada قائلا بالحرف الواحد :
        ( روعة يا افادا ...أنا مالحقتش أرد حتى ...زمن قياسي...ربنا يبارك تعبك ).
         انهما اللذان يؤكدان أن اليوم يبدأ من غروب الشمس
         راجع ملف المذكوران لتتعرف على ردودهما التي أشهد لها بالتهذيب .
ثالثا : تراني تائها ...معك حق ...أنت طبعا لا تسخر ...لأنك الذي يرد بالنعمة .
        والسبب أنني كنت ضمن صفحات من المفروض أنك المسؤول عنها , تحت
         قصف أجوبة متناقضة وبسرعة مذهلة دون تدخل منك .
رابعا : يجب أن تعذرني لأني لم أتعرف عليك كمسؤول الرد على الشبهات
        لأنه يفترض بأن السؤال الوارد الى قسم مهم كقسم الرد على الشبهات
        يكون فيه الرد فقط للمسؤول , واذا كان الأمر غير ذلك فيفترض من الأخ
       الذي رد  بأنك أعلم منه أن يعرفني أنك المسؤول وأن يعتذر لك لأنه بدأ
        بالرد رغم أن البداية بالرد هي من حق المسؤول والأكثر علما .
خامسا : أنت من عارض وقلت أن اليوم عند اليهود يبدأ بعد شروق الشمس .
        وليس بعد الغروب , وقد أثبت لك أن ذلك يعني أن يسوع ظل في قبره
        يومان بالتمام والكمال , لأن يسوع قام والدنيا ظلام ...مهما ذكروا
        أنه الأحد فانك كمسؤول عن تصريحك وكمسؤول عن قسم كبير كهذا
        فاذا كان انجيل يوحنا شهد بأن الشمس لم تشرق بعد فعلى ردك
        الأول كمسؤول بأن اليوم عند اليهود يبدأ بعد شروق الشمس .
        فاني أتوقع أن تشهد أن قيامة يسوع المزعومة تمت باخر يوم السبت .
        هذا واضحا دون توهان من واقع اجابتك الواضحة والتي عارضت فيها 
        بشدة الاخوان Avada  و  *s.o.g* اللذان قالا واثقان أن اليوم
        عند اليهود يبدأ بعد الغروب .
       اذ رددت أنت على معلوماتهما التي أعدتها أنا عليك فقلت لي بالحرف :
       ( يوم اليهود يبدأ من شروق الشمس وليس العكس ) أليس هذا ردك
        الذي كان بالنعمة ومن موقع مسؤول في قسم الرد على الشبهات ؟
       ولأن الشروق يسبقه ظلام وعند الشروق يبدأ النور , فأنا متأكد أنك
       ستعزز جوابك وتقول أن يوم الأحد بحق كان لم يبدأ بعد , لأنك تؤمن
       وتعلم ان يوم اليهود يبدأ بعد شروق الشمس .
       والان.... بك يا أخ فادي لا أكون تائها .....
       ليس لي مشكلة معك ...فأنت واضح وضوح الشمس التي أشرقت...
       شكرا على ردك الواضح ...
       تشرفنا بحضرتك ....
       قبلك بالفعل كنت تائها وبوضوحك قد وصلت ...
       شكرا لأنه مكتوب تحت عنوان : قسم الرد على الشبهات
       أن المسؤول سيرد بالنعمة ...
       والنعمة هي الحق والصبر والتهذيب والمنطق وكل شى جميل .
       وما دمت أنت ذلك الشخص الذي يرد
       فان حقوق مشاعري وكرامتي محفوظة لديك .
       هذه صفات المسيحيين الحقيقيين الممتثلين بباركوا لاعنيكم .
        شكرا لردك الواضح والحاسم , لا داعي لتشغل بالك ، الموضوع واضح
       بردك الكريم ، من أول رد تعرف الواثقون اذا أعطوا معلومة بموضوعية
        وعلم , لأن ردك الأول كان واضحا يا أخي الكريم .
        لقد تفضلت وتكرمت بالرد الشافي لمشاركتي .  
       شكرا يا أخ فادي لردك وتعريفي بك (تشرفنا).
       احترامي لك وللجميع الذين شاركوا .
       لك مني أطيب الأمنيات 

                  أخوك المسلم المشارك / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Fadie (16 يناير 2007)

اولا يحق لكل مشترك فى الموقع ان يشارك فى الحوار و ليس عيبا ان يخطأ المرأ

لنقرأ ماذا قال البشراء الاربعة

مت28:1 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ.

مر16:1 وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ حَنُوطاً لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ

لو24:1 ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ

يو20:1 وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِراً وَالظّلاَمُ بَاقٍ. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعاً عَنِ الْقَبْر

اعتقد ان كلام الكتاب المقدس واضح بالدرجة الكافية لتجعل اى انسان يفهم ان المريمات ذهبن فى اول الاسبوع بعد مضى السبت فالسبت ليس اول الاسبوع و حتى يومنا هذا السبت ليس اول الاسبوع بل نهاية الاسبوع يوم الراحة الذين لا يعملون فيه شيئا و قد بين متى هذا اذ قال "وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ" و ليس متى فقط من بين هذا بل يمكنك مراجعة قسم السبت فى التلمود و هو الكتاب الاول فيه لتقرأ المزيد هنا و كما بينا سابقا ان جزأ اليوم يعتبر يوم كامل فليلة الجمعة و السبت بأكمله ثم فجر الاحد يكونوا ثلاثة ايام كما اسلفنا.

نقطة اخيرة لا تتكرر كلمة القيامة المزعومة هذه مرة اخرى...اعتقد واضح.


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*لا اعرف لماذا يبدو ان رسائل النجم الثاقب الاخيرة ورسالة لولة موجهة للهجوم على شخصى والادهى من ذلك انه يدعى انى اتيت بثلاثة اجوبة متناقضة!!!!!!!!!!!مع انى كل مرة قلت ان القيامة كانت يوم الاحد ولم اقل ابدا انها فى يوم اخر.
ربما عند المسلمين يوم الاحد يختلف عن يوم الاحد يختلف عن يوم الاحد!!!! وعلى اى حال ايا كان سبب التهجم فانا اسامحهم واشكر اخى الفادى كثيرا على التوضيح والرد مع انى ايضا كنت وضعت له نصوص الانجيل اللى حضرتك وضعتها ولم اجد منه سوى المكابرة والتصميم على انه لم يكن يوم احد.*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا أخ فادي ...
ردك كان مهذبا لأنك الذي يرد بالنعمة .
واليك تنبيهي لك :
أولا : اذا كنت أقول القيامة المزعومة , وأنت تؤمن في دينك انه لا اجبار
يتم لشخص بأن يؤمن بشىء ما , فأنا مسلم ولا أؤمن بصلب أو قيامة ,
لذا كنت صريحا بتهذيب , فأنت مثلا لا يمكن أن تقول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وأنا أقول القيامة المزعومة , لأننا متفقين بأننا نخالف بعضنا بالعقيدة .
المهم أني لا أشتم أو أجرح , ايمان أو عدم ايمان تلك قناعات حسب منطق كل انسان.
معتذرا عن أي شىء ورد عني غير ذلك بسهو أو خطأ .
ثانيا :شكرا لاعترافك بأن الانسان يمكن أن يخطىء .
ثالثا : ان ما تستشهد به في كل من :
متى 1/24 + مرقس 1/16 + لوقا 1/24 
تلك استشهادات لمواقف أخري تختلف عما طرحت
مواقف ( ربما ) حدثت بعد ذلك .
لاحظ أن الموقف الذي أتكلم عنه كانت فيه مريم المجدلية وحدها
أى ربما كان سابقا لكل المواقف التي ذكرت .
كما أنه الموقف الوحيد الذي يدل أنه حدث قبل كل المواقف
اذ أنه تم ذكر أن الدنيا كانت ظلام .
فاذا كان يوحنا يعتبر أن الظلام قبل الشروق هو الأحد
بما معناه أن من يستيقظ باكرا قبل الشروق مباشرة
فهو دخل في يوم الأحد ، فذلك تفسير شخصي
لمن كتبوا انجيل يوحنا .
لكن ما يعنينا هو اليوم عند اليهود الذي بعد الشروق كما قلت .
والدليل على أن متى كل ماتم ذكره فيه يخضع لفهم وأيام اليهود
أنه قال أن اللصان اللذان صلبا مع يسوع عايراه .
مع أن لوقا ينفي ذلك وبشدة .
وقد فسر أحد الأصدقاء والأعضاء المسيحيين بأن انجيل متى
تختلف مقاييسه عن كل الأناجيل لأنه يخاطب اليهود .

لذا أرجو الانتباه أن مريم عندما تأتي وحدها كما بيوحنا 1/20
يختلف عن موقف أتت فيه مع واحدة أخرى أو مجموعة .
والدليل على أنه موقف مختلف مثلا في لوقا 1/24
فام مجموعة المرميات عندما رأين القبر فارغا ظهر لهما رجلان
قصا عليهما عن يسوع , فأخبراهن أنه في الجليل .
بينما الموقف الذي كانت فيه المجدلية وحدها ما كانت تعرف بعد
أين هو , لذلك أخبرت التلميذان بأنها لا تعرف أين الجثة , وليس
أنه حى وذهب للجليل , الأمر واضح .
وايضا في انجيل متى فان الموقف الذي رأت فيه المجدلية والاخرى
كانوا اثنتين , وأخبرهما ملاكان أين يسوع ...وبالفعل ذهبتا واخبرتا
التلاميذ وهن في فرح عظيم . راجع اصاح 1/28
واضح أن الموقف اذ كان الظلام يختلف .
لأن مريم وحدها لم تكن تعرف أين الجثة .
بينما المواقف الاخرى تدل أن مريم أتت مع أخريات ولكنها
معهن عرفت أين يسوع .
اذا هي مواقف مختلفة .
والأبكر بين تلك المواقف هو عندما كانت المجدلية وحدها
وكانت لا تعرف أين يسوع , اذ لم يظهر لها أحد (ملاك أو غيره)
ليخبرها أين هو .  أليس كذلك يا أخ فادي ؟ المواقف مختلفة .
وان تحليلي العقلي ....
أن انجيل يوحنا يذكر حالة فريدة كانت فيها المجدلية وحدها .
بدليل أن وصف أن الدنيا ظلام ورد عنده فقط .
ذلك اقتضى التوضيح لك أن المواقف الأخرى التي ذكرتها تختلف
هي مواقف أخرى ربما حدثت بعد ذلك بدليل اختلاف الأحداث .

راجع ما ذكرته أنا وتأكد بنفسك أن الموقف مختلف .
شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد
شكرا لتهذيبك .
أطيب الأمنيات لك من أخوك النجم الثاقب .


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*رد القس منسى يوحنا*

*رد القس منسى يوحنا على شبهة عدد النسوة اللاتى ذهبن الى القبر:

اما عدد النساء اللواتى جئن الى القبر فيجب ان نعلم ان متى ومرقس ذكرا جماعة من النساء اتت الى القبر وجماعة اخرى من النساء اتت بعد الاولى بدليل ان اللواتى ذكرهن لوقا اشترين الحنوط يوم الجمعة (لو 23: 56) اما الجماعة المذكورة فى متى ومرقس فاشترت الحنوط يوم السبت (مر 16: 1) فلنا من ذلك ان النساء اتين من المدينة فرقتين واجتمعن عند القبر بدليل قول لوقا ايضا عن الجماعة التى ذكرها وكان (معهن اناس) (لو 24: 1) فلعل النساء اتفقن يوم الجمعة على الاجتماع عند القبر بعد السبت لاكمال فرائض الدفن الذى لم يستطعنه يوم الجمعة ولا يلزم فرض ان اولئك النسوة جئن معا او ان ظهور الملاك فى كل من بشارتى متى ومرقس هو عين الظهور الذى ذكره لوقا. لان الكلام الذى قاله الملاك للنساء فى متى ومرقس واحد لكنه يختلف عما قبل فى لوقا.

ومما ورد فى (لو 24: 9و10) يظهر انهما فرقتان حيث يقول "  9- و رجعن من القبر و اخبرن الاحد عشر و جميع الباقين بهذا كله.
  10- و كانت مريم المجدلية و يونا و مريم ام يعقوب و الباقيات معهن اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل."
فبعدما ذكر الجماعة التى روى خبرها ذكر جماعة اخرى كانت ترأسها مريم المجدلية. ولوقا جمع هنا فى كلام واحد حوادث مختلفة دون مراعاة ترتيب الازمان, فلا ريب ان مريم المجدلية ذهبت قبل الجميع لتخبر بطرس ويوحنا كما فى (يو 20: 3) على ان لوقا لم يلخص هنا كل ما حدث بدليل انه ذكر بعد ذلك فى عدد 12 قيام بطرس لمشاهدة القبر كأنه نتيجة اخبار النساء اياه بالامر مع انه لم ينبئه سوى مريم المجدلية (يو 20: 3) وكان معه يوحنا ولكنه لم يذكره من قبيل الاكتفاء بالاشهر.

وكذلك يوحنا اكتفى بذكر مريم المجدلية لاهميتها, وقول متى ان اثنتان فقط اللتان زارتا القبر وقول مرقس انهن ثلاث هو من باب الاكتفاء بالاشهر ايضا ولا ريب انه كان معهن نساء غيرهن ولكن متى اكتفى بالاهم اى باللتين تقدمتا وخاطبتا الملاك, واضاف مرقس سالومة لانها ام ابنى زبدى.*


----------



## Fadie (16 يناير 2007)

*الله يباركك يا فارس مسيحى رجاء غير صورة توقيعك نحن هنا للخدمة و ليس للأساءة الى الاخرين*


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*حاضر اخى الفادى*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا أخ فادي لاهتمامك بشعوري .
ولكن اطمئن فبالنسبة لي تلك صورة رجل هو يتخيله .
انك بالفعل ترد بالنعمة .
عموما ...أنا ما رددت على أحد انتظارا لردك .
وبما أنك اتطلعت على الرد المذكور عن جناب القس  منسي يوحنا
فاليك ملاحظاتي التي لا تجعل كلامه دقيقا :
أولا : ذكر أن الموقفان في متى ومرقس واحد ولكنهما ليسا كذلك
بل أيضا حدثان منفصلان .
فان (متى) يذكر أنه حين وصول مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى وقع زلزال
عظيم حين نزل ملاك الرب من السماء ودحرج حينها الحجر عن باب القبر
وجلس على الحجر فهرب الحرس ثم قال الملاك للمرأتان ما حدث .
أما في (مرقس) فانهن عند وصولهن وجدتا الحجر مدحرجا بالأصل
فدخلن القبر...فوجدا شابا جالسا عن اليمين أخبرهما بما حدث .
فان الاخبار في انجيل متى تم بالخارج
أما في انجيل مرقس فتم الاخبار في الداخل .
ثانيا : الموقف الذي في انجيل يوحنا عند قدوم المجدلية في الظلام
فواضح أنه لم يكن نفس الموقف في انجيل متى أو انجيل مرقس
لأنها وقتها لم يظهر لها أي رجل ثيابه براق أو ملاك الرب .
وان ما تم ذكره أن انجيل يوحنا يذكر الأشهر غريب واللا لكان ذكر
ظهور أي ملاك , فالملاك يستحق الذكر مثل المجدلية خاصة
ما قد يخبرها به فهو مهم , ولكن هذا واضح أن الذي حدث مع
المجدلية في يوحنا لم يذكره أي انجيل اخر .
ثالثا : ما تم قوله أن لوقا جمع كلام واحد لحوادث مختلفة دون
مراعاة لترتيب الأزمان فيه تكذيب للمقدمة المكتوبة في بداية
انجيل لوقا والتي قالها بنفسه , أنه تتبع كل شىء من أصوله
بتدقيق وقال أنه كتب رواية الأحداث  حسب ترتيبها الصحيح .
وهذا يتناقض تماما مع جناب القس  منسي يوحنا برده على
الشبهات الخاصة بالموضوع .

لذا أنا أحببت أن أكتب لك يا أخ فادي الرد لأنك ما علقت على
المشاركة التي بها تفسير القس منسي يوحنا .
ولكني أمتن لك لرفعة خلقك في تعليقك على محاولات جرح
مشاعر الاخرين شاكرا لك على هذه المداخلة .
وتأكد أني أطلب له الهداية وأن يرد بالنعمة مثلك .
له مني أطيب الأمنيات والدعاء بالخير .
واليك أيضا .
وهذا ردي على اخر مشاركة مع احترامي لكم جميعا .

                أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*القديس لوقا لم يقل انه دون الاحداث بالترتيب وانما هذا من اختراعاتك او بمعنى اصح من محاولاتك الفاشلة لنقض الرد وانما القديس لوقا قال:

Luk 1:3  رَأَيْتُ أَنَا أَيْضاً إِذْ قَدْ تَتَبَّعْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الأَوَّلِ بِتَدْقِيقٍ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ عَلَى التَّوَالِي إِلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ ثَاوُفِيلُسُ 
 اما بالنسبة لبقية كلامك فيا ريت لو تؤيده بالنصوص من فضلك والا يكون بلا قيمة.*


----------



## Fadie (17 يناير 2007)

*و قد قام الاخ فارس مسيحى بالرد*


----------



## Basilius (18 يناير 2007)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع 
يا استاذ النجم الثاقب حرام عليك 
هل انا قلت ان اليوم عند اليهود ينتهى بغروب الشمس و يبدا يوم جديد بعدة ؟؟؟
ام هذا كان من استنتاجاتك انت وحدك ؟؟؟
يا عزيزي انا لم اقل هذا الكلام مطلقا مطلقا و مداخلاتي موجودة و ارجو من المشرفين ان يقراوها و يقولوا هل انا قلت ان اليوم ينتهى بالغروب و يبدا يوم جديد ؟؟؟
الكلام دة كان في استنتاجك انت وحدك 
انا قلت لحضرتك ان من عادة اليهود اطلاق الجزء على الكل اي غروب اليوم مثلا على اليوم كامل 
قمت حضرتك في مداخلتك التالية قلت انني اضفت لك معلومة ان اليوم عند اليهود ينتهى بالغروب 
لماذا كل هذا التغيير يا سيدي الفاضل هذا كان من استنتاجك وحدك انت و اليكم كوبي و باست من ردي على الاستاذ نجم ثاقب بعدما قال هذا و ايضا رد اخويا العزيز s.o.g. على كلام و استنتاج استاذ النجم الثاقب *--------------------------------------------------------------------


السلام و النعمة 

اسف للتاخير لظروف العمل 
حتى الان انا اتكلم من العمل 
و لقد لاحظت او قرات بعضا من مداخلات النجم الثاقب 
عزيزي ليس الكل على الجزء بينما الجزء على الكل 
فقلنا ان جزء من اليوم كانوا يطلقونة كيوم كامل مثل الثلاثة ايام لدفن المسيح 
فكانوا يطلقون الجزء على الكل و ليس الكل على الجزء و ليس بداية يوم جديد بالغروب 
اما انجيل متى فالاناجيل تكمل بعضها عزيزي ونحن نعترف بذلك و لا نتملص منة 
لو حضرتك قرات انجيل لوقا ستجد ان اللص اليمين قال اذكرني يارب متى جئت في ملكوتك 
بعد ما قال المسيح يا ابتاة اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون فعند اذن تاثر اللص اليمين بهذا الكلام و تاب و قال لة هذة الجملة المشهورة 
اذن هذا حدث بعدما قال المسيح اغفر لهم يا ابتاة لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون 
اود من حضرتك يا استاذ النجم الثاقب بنقل كل اعتراضاتك و تساؤلاتك حول المسيحية الى قسم الرد على الشبوهات حول المسيحية و الاسئلة و الاجوبة و سنكون سعداء بمناقشتك و هناك ايضا اساتذة سيكونوا معك و معي حول هذة التساؤلات 
و اترككم الان لظروف العمل و سارجع و نتناقش كلنا 
سلام الرب معاكم


*لاحظوا انني نفيت ان اليوم يبدا مع الغروب *


و* اليكم ايضا رد الاخ العزيز المحترم s.o.g 

لا لا،شكراً ليييييك مليون مرة...هوّ حدّ يقدر يتجاهلك؟؟؟
على فكرة:أنا مش شايف أني قلت اليوم يبدأ بعد الغروب يا نجم،مين اللي تسرّع بقى؟؟
وكل الردود الباقية معتبرة،وأرجو عدم الاهمااال.
وأنا لم أقل اليوم يبدأ بعد الغروب....لهذا أرجو الايضاح وعدم الاهمال والهروب مثلاً.
الشكر،وشكراً يا أفادا،يا حبيبي ربنا يباركك
وشكراً يا نجم على قراءاتك..إنما شويّة تركيز.

يا استاذ نجم ثاقب حرام عليك 
بلاش اللف و الدوران انا لم اقل ان الغروب يكون بداية يوم جديد 

ارجو من الجميع و من الاساتذة المشرفين قراءة كل مداخلاتي مع النجم الثاقب 
في موضوع بعنوان هدية لكل مسلم 
ابحثوا عنة في المنتدى و ستجدونة كامل بكل مداخلاتي و مداخلات الاخ العزيز s.o.g. و مداخلات النجم الثاقب 
و ستجدوا ان الاستاذ النجم الثاقب يستنتج فقط 
ربنا يرحمنا *


----------



## Basilius (18 يناير 2007)

*هذا هو رابط موضوع هدية لكل مسلم و مسلمة  اللذي تناقشنا فية انا و الاستاذ النجم الثاقب و الاستاذ المحترم s.o.g *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ght=%E5%CF%ED%C9+%E3%D3%E1%E3+%E3%D3%E1%E3%C9

*لكي يثبت كلامي 
ربنا يرحمنا *


----------



## نجم ثاقب (18 يناير 2007)

هذا النص الحرفي يا أستاذ knight
ارجع الى نسخة الانجيل المقدس ( العهد الجديد )
والذي صدر عن دار الكتاب المقدس في الشرق الأوسط
وهو ترجمة عربية مشتركة من اللغة الأصلية
هذا النص الحرفي :
( لأن كثيرا من الناس أخذوا يدونون رواية الأحداث التي جرت بيننا ,
كما نقلها الينا الذين كانوا من البدء شهود عيان وخداما للكلمة ,
رأيت أنا أيضا , بعدما تتبعت كل شىء من أصوله بتدقيق, أن أكتبها اليك ,
يا صاحب العزة ثاوفيلس , حسب ترتيبها الصحيح , حتى تعرف صحة
التعليم الذي تلقيته ) .
هذا هو النص بالحرف الواحد .وارجع اى الانجيل المقدس الصادر عن الجهة التي ذكرتها...
وبعد ذلك احكم ماذا تفهم ...
لم يذكر أيضا هنا دور للروح القدس ....
ان مقدمته توضح تماما كيف وصلت الاناجيل اليكم ....
كثير من الناس دونوا ....من هم ...هل هم مؤمنون أم غير ذلك ...
لا أحد يدري ....
قد رأى لوقا أيضا أن يكتب ....لم يطلب منه أحد ؟؟؟!!!!!
وقال أنه تتبع كل شىء من أصوله بتدقيق .....
اذا كنت موافقا على هذا ....
فلا بد أنك تعرف ما معنى تتبع كل شىء من أصوله بتدقيق ....
اذا كان فعل ذلك فعلا ....
فلماذا تتهمونه أنه غفل عن ذكر أن اللص بالبدء عاير ثم تاب ولم يعاير؟!
وقد قال تتبعت كل شىء .....
ولاحظ أن انجيل لوقا هنا كان وحده دون باقي الاناجيل هو الذي سيتم
ارساله الى ثاوفيلس ....واضح من المقدمة الفردية للانجيل ....
هذا معناه أن كل انجيل يمثل شهادة حق كاملة كما وضح لوقا .....
وكيف جناب القس يقول أنه خلط الأحداث .....
ألا تقرأون أن لوقا قال بمقدمته أنه تتبع كل شىء من أصوله بتدقيق ....
ماذا بقى لأحاورك ...النص عندك أكبر محاور لك ...فهو واضح ....
أهذا الذي قال وقال شهادته في مقدمة انجيله خلط الأحداث ؟؟؟؟
ثم أن هناك ملاحظات أخرى بردي السابق واضحة ....
أرجو أن تتابعها وتراجعها بنفسك ....
ثم أنا بهذا القسم أحادث المسؤول والأعلم منك ...باعترافك...مع احترامي لك.
ولا أنسى أن أشكرك على استجابتك له بعدم عرض الصورة
التي هي نية المحاولة لأذية مشاعر الغير ...شكر تستحقه ...
لأن هذا هو الرد بنعمة ....
وللجميع أقول بدأت تتأخر ردودي لانشغالي بظروف جديد استجدت ....
الشكر والاحترام ....
مع أطيب الأمنيات

                       أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## نجم ثاقب (18 يناير 2007)

تحية أخ افادا المهذب
بالنسبة لقولك بالحرف :
( كان اليهود كسائر الشرقيين يعتبرون بدء اليوم من غروب الشمس )
تجده ضمن موضوع ( هدية لكل مسلم )
ردك الأول في صفحة 8 
اقرأ واستمتع ....
وعلى فكرة أنا كل مشاركاتي والردود كلها قد سحبتها من الطابعة
وعملت ملف لها ...فمن أرادها فقط يرسل لي عنوانه البريدي .
هذا لمن لا يستطيع الرجوع الكترونيا ...أما أنت فتستطيع ...
عذرا ...لو تأخرت ردودي القادمة بسبب انشغالت متوقعة .....
كلما سنحت لي الفرصة سأتشرف بالرد .
والى لقاء حواري اخر .
أطيب التمنيات لك ولجميع من ردوا بالنعمة .

                           أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Basilius (18 يناير 2007)

*قال المعترض الغير مؤمن: يوجد تناقض بين قول المسيح في متى 12: 4 إنه يمكث في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ، وبين الحساب المعمول بين موته وقيامته على أساس الاعتقاد أنه صُلب بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة وأُقيم صباح الأحد, فإذا حسبنا مدة بقاء جسد المسيح في القبر على هذا الأساس، نحكم بوجوده في القبر ساعات قليلة من ظهر الجمعة، ثم السبت التالي بليلته، ثم جزءاً من يوم الأحد وهو الكائن بين غروب الشمس يوم السبت وبدء يوم القيامة, وعلى هذا يكون جسد المسيح قد بقي في القبر جزءاً من يوم الجمعة، وكل يوم السبت، وجزءاً من يوم الأحد ,

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : نلفت النظر لثلاث حقائق: (1) كان اليهود كسائر الشرقيين يعتبرون بدء اليوم من غروب الشمس, (2) وكانت عادتهم أن يطلقوا الكل على الجزء، فيُطلق اليوم على جزئه, (3) ومعنى اليوم عندهم هو المساء والصباح، أو الليل والنهار, فمقدار الزمان المعبَّر عنه هنا بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال (الذي كان في الحقيقة يوماً كاملاً، وجزءاً من يومين آخرين، وليلتين كاملتين) سُمِّي في أستير 4: 16 بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ, لا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة أيام ليلاً ونهاراً ثم ورد في 5: 1 وفي اليوم الثالث وقفت أستير في دار بيت الملك الداخلية وحصل الفرج في هذا اليوم, ومع ذلك فقيل عن هذه المدة ثلاثة أيام,

وورد في 1صموئيل 30: 2 لأنه لم يأكل خبزاً ولا شرب ماء في ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال , والحقيقة هي أن المدة لم تكن ثلاثة أيام بل أقل من ذلك، فإنه في اليوم الثالث أكل, وكذلك ورد في 2أخبار 10: 5 ارجعوا إليّ بعد ثلاثة أيام ثم أورد في آية 12 فجاء الشعب إلى يربعام في اليوم الثالث فلم تمض ثلاثة أيام كاملة بل مضى جزء منها، وفهم السامعون قصده, وورد في تكوين 42: 17 و18 إطلاق ثلاثة أيام على جزءٍ صغيرٍ منها، لأن يوسف كلّم إخوته في أواخر اليوم الأول، واعتُبر يوماً كاملاً، ثم مضى يوم واحد وكلمهم في اليوم الذي بعده، فاعتبروا ذلك ثلاثة أيام, وإذا توفي إنسان قبل غروب الشمس بنصف ساعة حُسب له هذا اليوم كاملاً، مع أنه يكون قد مضى النهار بتمامه ولم يبق منه سوى نصف ساعة فقط,*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*هذة كانت مداخلتي مع الاخ النجم الثاقب 
و اقول انة هنا ذكر حقيقة انهم كانوا يعتبرون ان اليوم انتهى بالغروب او بدء يوم جديد 
ولكن لم يتم تقرير هذا 
و الرد نفسة لم يبنى على ان اليهود يعتبروا نهاية اليوم عند الغروب او بداية يوم جديد بعد الغروب 
اي لم يتم الاخذ في الاعتبار عند الاجابة بهذة النقطة 
بل بنى الرد على اطلاق الجزء على الكل مثلما هو واضح في الرد و واهمال نقطة بداية او نهاية اليوم مع الغروب و هذا كان اعتبار فقط و ليس كلام معمول بة لن اليوم انتهى فعليا مع الغروب 
فالاجابة بنيت على ان اليوم يعتبر ليل و نهار عند اليهود و ايضا اطلاق او نسب يوم كامل لجزءا منة كما هو موضح في الاجابة 
ولم تبنى الاجابة على اعتبار اليهود ان اليوم ينتهى بالغروب 
لانها اعتبارا فقط *


----------



## Basilius (18 يناير 2007)

*و نقول كمان 
هذا كان اعتبارا فقط للاجابة و ليس كتقويم ان عند اليهود اليوم ينهى بالغروب 
كان ايضا  يعتبروا ان اليوم انتهى بحلول المساء مثلما هو مكتوب في الاجابة اصلا 
اليهود نفسهم لا يقرون ذلك كتقويم انما كان اعتباريا فقط 
مثلما تقول الاجابة *


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*ردا على من ينكر الوحى الالهى للكتاب المقدس:

كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التاديب الذي في البر (2تي  3 :  16)*


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 يناير 2007)

*حبيبي أفادا،ربنا يخلّيك و يخلي الكل.
فعلاً أفادا،شيء بيجنن،لأن مصادري بتقول أيضاً:
إن اليهود كانوا يعتبرون بدء اليوم من غروب الشمس
هذا آخر ما توصّلت إليه.*
*وكل ما وجدته صديقي نجم بيعاتبني لأني على خطأ،فطلبت التصحيح،رغم مصداقية مصادري،وصحتها الأكيدة.
يعني كل ما قاله الصديق العزيز نجم أشبه بالمخادعة مثلاً؟
أنا توقّعت ذلك،لأنني أعلم أن: الحرب خدعة​**فمن واجبي تفادي تلك الخدع التي بارك لهم الرسول بها،لاعتبارهم النقاش هنا حرب كلامية،واستماتة عمياء-للأسف-
فمحتمل جدّاً أن يخادع العضو المسلم،وأما الحذر فهو واجبنا.
كما لفت انتباهي قيامه بسحب الرود على الطابعة...لماذا يا تُرى؟؟
أترك الباقي لفهمكم إخوتي الأعزّاء،وأطلب منكم الحذر والتصميم،وعدم الوقوع في الخدعة.
سلام المسيح معكم.*


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 يناير 2007)

*بالنهاية،كتوضيح واحترام لعقل السيد نجم،أقول له:
*
كان
اليهود
*يعتبرون*
بدء اليوم ......الخ.
إذاً أنا لم أقل ذلك، وهذا ما تؤكده مصادري.
أما بالنسبة لما تدّعيه،فأقول لك:
*كان ما تقوله صحيحاً لو قلنا :
إن اليهود يقولون أن بدء اليوم..الخ
وما أثبتّه أنت أن الانجيل فعلاً كتب في ذلك الزمان لأنه راعى اعتبارات اليهود الماضية وقتئذ*
مع تحيّاتي يا نجم،وأرجو منك شويّة تركيز،ولك مني:





*على أمل أن تتقبّلها مني أنا المسكين الضعيف.
شكراً لكم جميعاً،وللأخ فادي الذي أضاف لنا معلومة جديدة هامة لم نكن على علم تامّ بها،كما عوّدنا دائماً،ذلك المشرف اللامع!:yahoo: *


----------



## نجم ثاقب (19 يناير 2007)

الله ....شكرا لهديتك ...لي الشرف بتقبلها طبعا ....
ودعنا نهدي عبيرها المتدفق للجميع .
من ضمنهم الأخ knight الذي أكد معلومة بدء يوم اليهود من الغروب
ثم بعد أن رد الأخ فادي غير قناعته الأكيدة الى أنه يبدأ بعد الشروق .
ثم اعتمد الساعة 12 ليلا أنها المعمول به أيام يسوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بيستاهل وردة لتميزه ....يا لذيذ يارايق ....كل الاحترام لشخصه طبعا .
كل الاحترام يا صديقي المهذب .
أطيب الأمنيات من أخوكم النجم الثاقب .


----------



## نجم ثاقب (19 يناير 2007)

اذن صحح معلومتك يا افادا مع الشكر
أن مصادركم الموثوقة تقول حسب افادة الأخ فادي :
أن اليوم عند اليهود كان يبدأ من شروق الشمس .
وأرجو أن لا تلوح لي باحتمالات أو اعتبارات بل معلومات موثوقة .
لأنك حسبما تذكر وأذكر كنت تبرر لي بدليل قاطع .
وشكرا يا عزيزي المهذب .
أطيب الأمنيات من أخوك النجم الثاقب .


----------



## نجم ثاقب (19 يناير 2007)

الأخ knight
لا أريد نصوص واقتباسات أخرى ....
فقط فسر لي قول البشير لوقا الواضح حسبما تفهمه .....
لأن ما أفهمه أنا هو :
أن كثيرا من الناس دونوا الأحداث ....
كثيرا من الناس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم رأى هو أيضا أن يكتب ......
هو الذي رأى أن يكتب !!!!!!!!!!!
أي قرر أيضا أن يكتب مثلهم ..........
ولكنه كتب حيث تتبع كل شىء من أصوله بتدقيق ....
من أصوله .....وبتدقيق .......واضح جدا ....
كتب كل شىء ....كل شىء ....كل شىء .....
ومن الأصول وبتدقيق .....
ماذا تفهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لقد وضحت لك النص بانجيل لوقا الذي عندي ومن أين تم اصداره...
وأنه نتاج جهود الترجمة العربية المشتركة .....
والنص فيه حرفيا أنه كتب الأحداث : ( حسب ترتيبها الصحيح ) .
هذا حسب الترجمة العربية المشتركة وهو انجيل معتمد لديكم ترجمته .
لم تقل لي ماذا يعني لك كل ذلك ....
هل تعتبر لوقا خلط الأحداث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تدقيق ....من الأصول ....تتبع من الأصول وبتدقيق ....وترتيب .....
هل لوقا صاحب تلك الشهادة خلط الأحداث ....؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
ثم قال أنه رأى ( بنفسه ) أن يكتب .......
لأن الكثير كانوا يكتبون فهو رأى أن يكتب .....
ولكنه قام بنفسه بتتبع كل شىء من أصوله بتدقيق .....الخ....
فهل بعد تلك الشهادة والاقرار الواضح ....
تعتبر أن انجيل لوقا كان موحى من الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لم يقل أنه بنفسه شاهد عيان ....
ولكن كان كثير من الناس يكتبون فرأى هو أيضا أن يكتب ......
لقد أرسل انجيله الى ثاوفيلس دون باقي الأناجيل لأنه.....
كتب الأحداث بعد أم تتبع كل شىء من أصوله وبتدقيق .....
واعتبر انجيله شهادة كاملة للحق ...أرسل انجيله فقط ....
هذا يعني أنه تتبع كل شىء .....
فاذا كتب أن لص واحد من المصلوبان قد لم يعاير .
فلن يغفل أنه عاير يسوع بالسابق ثم امن ولم يعاير ....
حدث مهم بأهم موقف حيث تقولون أن يسوع كان على الصليب .
لأنه كتب الأحداث بعد أن تتبع كل شيء من أصوله بتدقيق وحسب ترتيبها الصحيح .
فكيف يغفل أى حدث وما نتج عن كل حدث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا ما شهد به .....
خاصة أنه أرسل انجيله دون باقي الأناجيل الى ثاوفيلس
لأنه كامل متكامل ....
فلا كان انجيل متى ومرقس ينتظران انجيل لوقا ليرسل كل الحق .
ولا انجيل لوقا كان ينتظر انجيل متى ومرقس ليرسل كل الحق .
فيا أخي ....
ان مقدمة لوقا في انجيله هو توثيق هام وواضح للاستدلال :
أن كتابة الانجيل لم تكن بواسطة أي وحي بل بمجهود شخصي
كما هي كتابة الأحداث التاريخية بتتبع المصادر حسب أمانة وتحري
كل شخص ، كلوقا الذي كتب الأحداث ولم يكن شاهد عيان
فتتبع كل شىء من أصوله وبتدقيق وحسب الترتيب .
وذلك بعد أن رأى أن يكتب هو أيضا كما كتب كثير من الناس !
ألا تعتقد أن تلك المقدمة هي مصدر توثيق هام وواضح لتعرف
كيف كتبت تلك الأناجيل ودون تنسيق بين انجيل واخر ....
بدليل أنه أرسل لوقا ما كتبه فقط الى ثاوفيلس .....
بما يجعل كل انجيل هو رؤية لكاتبه بما وصله أو علمه من أحداث .
ولذا فلا يعتبر هناك رابط مكمل أو منسق أو متفق عليه بين الأناجيل .
هذا ما نستخلصه بوضوح من ارسال لوقا انجيله وحده الى ثاوفيلس...
وأيضا ما نستخلصه من مقدمة لوقا كمرجع لنعرف كيف كتبت الأناجيل ....
أرجو الامعان بقراءة المقدمة والخروج بتحليل منطقي من معناها الواضح....
كما أرجو الرد الدقيق على نصي في الرد على ما تبنيته أنت من رأى جناب القص
بما يخص المجدلية وغيرها بمراجعة القبر .
فلا خلط من لوقا بدليل ما أشرت له بالملاحظتي .
ولم يكن الموقف في متى هو نفسه في مرقس كما أشرت له بملاحظتي .
أرجو القلراءة والفهم بموضوعية ثم الرد بمنطق التحليل والفهم .
واذا تأخر ردي فذلك بسبب المشاغل وليس الاهمال طبعا .
أرجو أن تكون ردودك معتمدة من أخونا فادي مع الاحترام لك وله .
شكرا لكل من يردون بالصبر وبالمنطق وبالموضوعية وبالنعمة .
أطيب الأمنيات من أخوك النجم الثاقب .


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*باختصار شديد ما فهمته خطأ يا نجم لان النص لا ينفى من قريب او بعيد وحى الروح القدس ولم يقل انه دون الاحداث بالترتيب*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (19 يناير 2007)

يشرفني الرد عليك
أما عن الترتيب فالنص واضح بانه دون الاخداث حسب ترتيبها الصحيح .
وأعيد لك أن هذا نص الترجمة العربية المشتركة .
وأسألك لاخر مرة بهذه النقطة : يدون الأحداث حسب الترتيب الصحيح .
ماذا تفهم من ذلك ؟
ولكى أفهم قناعتك أكثر اختر الاجابة الصحيحة :
1) أن الأحداث مرتبة حسب ترتيبها الصحيح .
2 ) أن الأحداث غير مرتبة حسب الترتيب الصحيح .
3 ) أن ما ذكرته لا تقره لأن نص الترجمة لديك مختلف عما هو في اعتماد الترجمة
العربية المشتركة التي في النسخة التي بين يدي .

أما بالنسبة لحكمك على استنتاجي من مقدمة لوقا الواضحة أن لا يوجد ما يشير
ما ينفي وحي الروح القدس .
ربما تقصد انه لكي أستنتج أنه كتب ما كتب بنفسه أنه كان يجب أن يقول :
وهذا لم أكتبه بوحى من الروح القدس .
أتقصد بأنه لعدم وجود هذه العبارة فانه لا دليل لدى لما أستنتجته ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
عجيب أمرك ........
بل أنا أقول لك ان عدم وجود ذكر لتأثير الروح القدس 
لا يدل من قريب أو بعيد عن وجود تأثير له .
النص واضح ....لقد رأى هو أيضا كما رأى الناس ....
ارادة شخصية واضحة .....
رأى أن يكتب .....
هل تعتقد أن من يتحرى الكتابة بتدقيق ...أن يغفل دور الروح القدس ....
أيهما أهم أن يذكر الروح القدس ليعرف ويشيد بتأثيره ....
أم يذكر أنه رأى أيضا أن يكتب وبتتبع كل شى من أصوله وبتدقيق؟؟؟!!!
لا أعتقد أنك جاد أو منطقي بتحليلك للنص .
عموما ....
لا زلت أؤكد لك أن موقف النسوة في زيارة القبر مختلف .....
فليس الزيارة في متى هي نفسها في لوقا كما قال جناب القس ....
وذلك بشهادة النصوص .....فربما هي زيارة أخرى .......
ولا زلت أقول لك أن لوقا بمقدمته الواضحة....
بأنه تتبع كل شىء من أصوله بتدقيق ....
هذا الذي تتبع من الأصول وبتدقيق لم يخلط بالتأكيد الاحداث ببعضها
ألم يقرأ جناب القس مقدمة لوقا ؟
كيف قال أنه خلط ولوقا يقول أنه تتبع كل شىء من أصوله بتدقيق ؟!!!!!!!!
غريب أمر ردودك .....
اذا كانت هذه الردود تريدها جدية من جانبك فأجب على كل ماذكرته أنا ...الكل .... 
أما اذا ما رددت به أنت تعتبره تحليل وفهم جدي فاعتقد اني أضيع وقتك ووقتي
مع الاحترام لك ولوقتينا معا .

وقبل الاستمرار معي في الحوار فاني أعتبر ردودك موثقة من الأخ فادي
لايمانك بانه أعلم منك ولأنه مشرف ومراقب للردود مع احترامي لك وله.

أطيب الأمنيات للجميع من أخوكم النجم الثاقب .


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*النصوص بالفعل واضحة يا اخ نجم لكن المشكلة انك تفسر النصوص على هواك ثم تأتى وتطالبنا نحن برد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وقد ردينا عليك فى جميع ما ذكرت سواء فى موضوع النسوة او الترتيب او وحى الروح القدس فان كنت مصمما على ادعاءاتك فيجب ان تثبتها لكن لا تكرر نفس الكلام الذى تقوله هو هو*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (19 يناير 2007)

عندي لك حل علشان ما حدش يتوه.....
ممكن ترد على كل نقطة على حدا .....
لا أريد منك كلاما عاما .....
أنا أضع بكل نقطة حجة ....فرد على كل نقطة بحجة .....
حتى الان لازلت ألاحظ أنك لا تفعل .....
رد على ردي الذي رددت به على رأى جناب القس الذي ذكرته حضرتك سابقا .
نقطة بنقطة ....هكذا تكون قد رددت ....
وحدة وحدة ....وبتحليل واقعي ....
وعندما تقول قمت بالرد عليك فمعناه أنك تستشير الأخ فادي
أيضا هذه أريد رد عليها قبل كل الردود اذا سمحت .
وحدة وحدة ...نقطة نقطة ...وبمنطق ...وحدة وحدة ...ونقطة بنقطة ....
وشكرا


----------



## Fadie (19 يناير 2007)

*اعتقد الاخ فارس مسيحى اجاب اجابة وافية فلا داعى للتكرار زميلنا نجم و نرجو الاختصار فى المداخلة*


----------



## نجم ثاقب (19 يناير 2007)

كل الاحترام لك أخ فادي ...
ولكني لكي أفهم حجته ...
لابد أن يرد على كل نقطة بها حجة بنقطة بها حجة مقابلها .
هذه أصول الرد المعروفة للجميع .
أما اذا رغبت بانهاء الموضوع من أصله
فسأكون أول الملتزمين ولكن دون أن تحسب رده على نقاطي أنه رد .
أخبرني أخ فادي برد النعمة الذي تعهدت به على نفسك .
اذا أردت انهاء الموضوع .
فقط قول لي ذلك .
وسأنههيه على الفور ...
فأنا ضيف لديكم أطلب أصول الحجة والرد الوافي ليس أكثر .
أما اذا رأيت لحكمة ما تريد انهاء الموضوع .
فلك مني ذلك بمجرد طلبه .
على أن نلتقي في موضوع اخر .
فبالنسبة لي الأفكار واضحة ...
فاذا كانت لديه الافكار واضحة واقتنع بأنه أجاب بمنطق وحجج .
فلماذا الكلام الزائد وتضييع الوقت .
فالموضوع يكون انتهى
واترك له الاجابة بينه وبين نفسه ليحلل مقدمة لوقا التي يرمي 
صاحبها بتهمة خلط الأمور .
عليه على الأقل أن يراجع كل جوانب تحليلي بينه وبين نفسه .
نقطة بنقطة ....ليعرف أني أكتب بحجة وبرهان .
أما انتهاء الموضوع هنا فهو رهن اشارتك يا أخ فادي .
وشكرا لردودك المهذبة وللجميع ولك الاحترام .
أخوكم / النجم الثاقب.


----------



## نجم ثاقب (19 يناير 2007)

فقط ملاحظة بسيطة ستلحظها :
أنا أكرر لأنه ما أجاب ....كنت أظن بأن التكرار وفصل النقاط والتوضيح سيجعله يجيب .
ولكن تكراري يبدو تهريج أمام رده العام غير المنطقيوالذي لا يرد على نقطة بنقطة .
استسمحكبهذا التوضيح لسبب اصراري على التكرار رغبة بمنطق وشمول الاجابة .
مع احترامي له ولك طبعا .
مع أطيب التمنيات من أخوكم النجم الثاقب .


----------



## Basilius (19 يناير 2007)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع 
قلنا من قبل و سنقول بان اعتبار ان اليوم ينتهى مع الغروب او يبدا يوم جديد هذا اعتباريا فقط 
وليس كتقويم صحيح معلوم بة كما فهمت اخويا نجم ثاقب 
ان من يقول ان اليوم فعليا و تقويميا ينتهى بالغروب عند اليهود هذا كلام خاطىء 
اما اعتباريا فقط فكانوا يعتبروا ان اليوم انتهى بالغروب 
وليس كتقويم معمول بة 
السلام و النعمة 
صلواتكم تعينني *


----------



## Fadie (20 يناير 2007)

*يا جماعة اللى فاهم ايه المشكلة يفهمنى*

*ليلة الجمعة*

*السبت باكمله*

*فجر الاحد*

*ثلاث ايام اهو انا مش فاهم النقاش بينكم طول كدة على ايه مش فاهم بصراحة لو حد فاهم فين المشكلة يفهمنى*


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*الاعتراض من الاخ النجم الثاقب كان على المدة 
يعني ثلاثة ايام و لكن لا يساوا ثلاثة ايام بعدد الساعات اذا حسبناها 
الاعتراض كان على مدة الثلاثة ايام وهي مثلما قلت يا استاذ فادي ليلة الجمعة و السبت كاملا و فجر الاحد و كان الاعتراض انة لا يساوا ثلاثة ايام كاملين بالتمام 
ولذلك قامت المناقشة على ان اليهود كانوا يطلقوا جزء من اليوم كيوما كاملا و هكذا 
الرب يبارك خدمتك استاذ فادي 
سلام و نعمة مع الجميع *


----------



## Fadie (20 يناير 2007)

ما احنا اثبتنا من قبل اكثر من مرة ان جزأ اليوم كان يعتبر يوم كامل و من الموسوعة اليهودية...

لا نريد التكرار يا اخوة فاذا كرر اعتراضه بدون داع فأخبرونى اذا لم انتبه و الرب يباركم


----------



## نجم ثاقب (21 يناير 2007)

يا أخ فادي ....
عارف ايه المشكلة ....
ان الأخ knight لم يرد على الحجج التي ذكرتها حجه حجه ....
يتكلم بشكل عام .... أرجوه الرد ليس من باب حرب افحام ....
بل أن يعرفني على قناعته المنطقية لكل نقطة طرحتها ....تعارف ليس أكثر.
لذا أرجوكم حثه على الاجابة والسماح لي بتذكيره بأى نقطة تجاوزها لكمال الرد .
أما موضوع اليوم وجزأه أو بعد الشروق أو الغروب أو منتصف الليل ....
دون الدخول بحججي وقناعاتي واللامنطقي وتحليلي بكل جزئية ....
واحتراما لوقت الجميع .....
ألخصه لكم بعد ما نقرأه في انجيل مرقس اصحاح 10/34 :
( ويستهزئون به , ويبصقون عليه ويجلدونه ويقتلونه , وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم )
كلمة ( بعد ) في كل قواميس العالم هنا تعني بعد انتهاء الثلاثة أيام تماما .
النص هنا واضح .....
لماذا يخبرنا مرقس هنا أن القيامة حدثت يوم الاثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فاذا كانت أحداث الصلب حصلت يوم الجمعة .
ولنحتسب الجمعة يوم كامل ....
والسبت يوم كامل .... والأحد يوم كامل .......
فلنقل هذه ثلاثة أيام ......
وبعدها يأتي يوم الأثنين ......
هكذا تكون دقة ووضوح كلمة ( بعد) ؟؟؟
فهل هناك قاعدة خاصة لكلمة ( بعد ) لديكم أيضا .
هذا باختصار ....
مع شكري الجزيييييييل لأدبكم وردكم بالنعمة .

              أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## Fadie (22 يناير 2007)

*رؤ 22:18 لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب.*​​​فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».

لتحل عليك ضربات الله الموجودة فى الكتاب يا محرف!!!!!!​


----------



## نجم ثاقب (22 يناير 2007)

اذا وجه كلامك للترجمة العربية المشتركة .
لكتاب : الانجيل المقدس  العهد الجديد
الصادر عن دار الكتاب المقدس في الشرق الأوسط
النشرة الرابعة
جميع الحقوق محفوظة للناشرين
جمعيات الكتاب المقدس المتحدة
ص . ب  747 / 11 بيروت , لبنان
ابحث ستجد ما ذكرته بالحرف وترى كلمة (بعد) .
انجيل مرقس اصحاح10 / 34
وايضا راجع فيه اصحاح 9 / 31
أنا أمين في النقل أكثر مما تتصور
وأمانتي تحتم على أخلاقي أن أشكر كل من يرد بالنعمة والصبر والأدب .
أطيب أمنياتي للجميع .

       أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------



## نجم ثاقب (22 يناير 2007)

حضرتك تذكر لي من انجيل متى وأنا أعطيك رقم اصحاح من انجيل مرقس .
سألتك لماذا يخبركم انجيل مرقس أن القيامة حدثت يوم الاثنين .
بناءا على ما هو مذكور بانجيل مرقس تحت أرقام الاصحاحات المذكورة .
وأنا مجرد ناقل من النص الأصلي حسب التوثيقات أعلاه .
فان كنت أخطأت فقل لي أين الخطأ برد النعمة .
أعطني النص الذي عندك مع اسم الانجيل والاصحاح
لنعرف أين الخطأ ...
وشكرا لكل من يرد بالنعمة والصبر والأدب دائما .

             النجم الثاقب


----------



## Fadie (23 يناير 2007)

*العربية المشتركة هذه مرفوضة رفضا تاما ولا تستخدمها مرة اخرى معنا*



> حضرتك تذكر لي من انجيل متى وأنا أعطيك رقم اصحاح من انجيل مرقس


 
*هل رأيتم كذب أكثر من هذا؟؟؟؟؟*

*Mar 10:34 فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».*

*http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/book.php*

*افتحوا ايها المسيحيين كتبكم المقدسة لتعرفوا كذب و تدليس هذا المحمدى*

*يغلق!*


----------

